# X-Caliber 171 Skiff



## Fishshoot

Really looking forward to following this!! Again best wishes to you and your family during this tough time.


----------



## Shadowcast16

Awesome James! I am looking forward to owning one of them.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Way to go James glad your dad got to see your dream come to fruition. Very happy for you and your first client.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Very nice!


----------



## trekker

Good luck, Brother.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Awesome. Good luck!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Good luck with your new project!


----------



## Guest

Thank you!


----------



## Guest

So this one is a little slow to start off but... Materials are ordered, gonna start setting up strong back after Christmas. Have a deadline of June but gonna shoot for May! Wrapping up a few little projects while I wait on materials then it’s all X-Caliber and johnsen stretch for next few months!


----------



## Shadowcast16

I can't wait to see the X-Caliber come to life! I am looking forward to this.


----------



## Guest

@Shadowcast16
You should be in my shoes right now lol! I’m getting antsy just waiting on a few things to arrive to start the build! Fair warning, I have gone outside the box in regards to conventional poling skiff design and she ain’t gonna float in a puddle of spit “like some claim”... but will be shallow, dry’ish, stable’ish, fast & efficient “for rated power”, ride good, and dead sexy!


----------



## Guest

Boatbrains said:


> @Shadowcast16
> You should be in my shoes right now lol! I’m getting antsy just waiting on a few things to arrive to start the build! Fair warning, I have gone outside the box in regards to conventional poling skiff design and she ain’t gonna float in a puddle of spit “like some claim”... but will be shallow, dry’ish, stable’ish, fast & efficient “for rated power”, ride good, and dead sexy!


If the skiff isn't designed to draft super shallow, is it going to be for beach fishing?


----------



## fjmaverick

FlyCoast said:


> If the skiff isn't designed to draft super shallow, is it going to be for beach fishing?


I think he meant his numbers won't claim 3-4" draft like a lot of companies are trying to do.

And I always wondered who was drawn in by that type of marketing.


----------



## Guest

fjmaverick said:


> I think he meant his numbers won't claim 3-4" draft like a lot of companies are trying to do.


Exactly! Once I have the numbers I will post them. She’ll still be a skinny girl, I just don’t want to make any claims that can’t be backed with hard proof! Guessing a true 5”-6” though, that should be close!


----------



## Guest

fjmaverick said:


> I think he meant his numbers won't claim 3-4" draft like a lot of companies are trying to do.
> 
> And I always wondered who was drawn in by that type of marketing.


Sub 6” is shallow where I’m from big boy. Most companies, such as East Cape, are posting pics of their draft these days in order to dismiss false claims. 

It’s funny you mention over marketing considering that you own a Maverick. lol


----------



## fjmaverick

I don't own a Maverick and funny you knew exactly who BoatBrains was talking about

Running and floating draft is a big difference

I happen to like fishing in the back of the boat. Let's see some draft pics with an angler on the boat.

Just so it's clear I'm without a boat at the moment


----------



## Guest

Don’t worry about draft folks! Where I fish and the area that has inspired this build is a little place called Ozello Fl! If ya ain’t familliar with it then look it up! If she fishes Ozello and the Nature coast of Fl. then it’s pretty safe to say she is good to go! I am 250lbs and draft will be measured with full fuel, batteries, jump bag, and me on the platform with a guy on the bow! I will give true numbers that are unscued by marketing strategy as I want my customers to know the boat they are giving me their hard earned money for is really what they want. I want happy customers and reviews, not semi happy customers that say she’s a great boat but... drafts an inch more than advertised. Thank you, James


----------



## crboggs

If its built to run Ozello, it'll run anywhere.


----------



## MariettaMike

Boatbrains said:


> Don’t worry about draft folks! Where I fish and the area that has inspired this build is a little place called Ozello Fl! If ya ain’t familliar with it then look it up!


Right on James.

You won't see any v bottom boats launching from the Ozello ramp.

https://goo.gl/maps/FzpK4vKhgR72


----------



## Guest

That’s why I say hey @MariettaMike nice shot! My favorite ramp @ pirates cove! Ya better either be idling or know where your runnin lol! I’ve spanked a few gearcases on winter lows comin in to the ramp in my life. 30plus years of fishen the area and still get it wrong on occasion lol! I swear those boulders move!


----------



## eightwt

Merry Christmas to you and all the best on your build and entrepreneurial project. Rooting for you!! Ozello looks like the bomb, maybe can make it down there sometime.


----------



## Guest

Thank you, come on down and I’ll hop up on the platform! That goes for all of you!


----------



## Guest

As bad of a Christmas this has been, I did get an awesome surprise yesterday! @Chris Morejohn has looked at my design and is going to do the drafting of my stations for me! This saves me a bunch of headaches in the long run. In my original plans I was doing a hybrid stitch “n” glue/ strip plank build. With Chris’ help I’ll be able to go full strip plank which in my opinion will ease shaping and produce truer curvatures than my hybrid method would. Thank you Chris for your kindness. Once he sends me some drawings, I’ll post some up for ya’ll to see. Plans won’t be available for purchase as I am planning on producing this skiff. Thank you folks for your support and Merry Christmas, James


----------



## MatthewAbbott

That’s awesome man. Can’t wait to see this sucker float!!


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook

I am the lucky guy who is getting hull #1 and I can tell you all that I am VERY excited about this build! Not everyone buying a new boat gets to see it being built day by day on microskiff. For anyone interested, I live in Saint James City (near Sanibel and Captiva in Lee County) on Pine Island. I will be using this skiff mainly for sight fishing Snook and Reds in Matlacha Pass and Pine Island Sound. 

Also, I have been a member of this forum for a while...but read much more than I post. I had an old username "22Sterling" but I couldn't remember my password so I recently created a new account "Think-Like-A-Snook". And yes, I own a 22 Sterling rigged for Tarpon fishing in Boca Grande. While I love my Sterling, it wont get me into the skinny water for tailing reds. James is going to solve my skinny water fishing problem for me! 

Thanks James, can't wait to watch the build progress on microskiff!!!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Think-like-a-Snook said:


> I am the lucky guy who is getting hull #1 and I can tell you all that I am VERY excited about this build! Not everyone buying a new boat gets to see it being built day by day on microskiff. For anyone interested, I live in Saint James City (near Sanibel and Captiva in Lee County) on Pine Island. I will be using this skiff mainly for sight fishing Snook and Reds in Matlacha Pass and Pine Island Sound.
> 
> Also, I have been a member of this forum for a while...but read much more than I post. I had an old username "22Sterling" but I couldn't remember my password so I recently created a new account "Think-Like-A-Snook". And yes, I own a 22 Sterling rigged for Tarpon fishing in Boca Grande. While I love my Sterling, it wont get me into the skinny water for tailing reds. James is going to solve my skinny water fishing problem for me!
> 
> Thanks James, can't wait to watch the build progress on microskiff!!!


I'm in Lee county and would love to see the boat when you get it.


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook

Would be glad to make that happen!


----------



## Guest

Think-like-a-Snook said:


> I am the lucky guy who is getting hull #1 and I can tell you all that I am VERY excited about this build! Not everyone buying a new boat gets to see it being built day by day on microskiff. For anyone interested, I live in Saint James City (near Sanibel and Captiva in Lee County) on Pine Island. I will be using this skiff mainly for sight fishing Snook and Reds in Matlacha Pass and Pine Island Sound.
> 
> Also, I have been a member of this forum for a while...but read much more than I post. I had an old username "22Sterling" but I couldn't remember my password so I recently created a new account "Think-Like-A-Snook". And yes, I own a 22 Sterling rigged for Tarpon fishing in Boca Grande. While I love my Sterling, it wont get me into the skinny water for tailing reds. James is going to solve my skinny water fishing problem for me!
> 
> Thanks James, can't wait to watch the build progress on microskiff!!!


Clark, it is truly my pleasure so thank you sir!


----------



## jonny

You got any drawings of your design we can see? You have to have something you sold think like a fish onLOL


----------



## Guest

jonny said:


> You got any drawings of your design we can see? You have to have something you sold think like a fish onLOL


I have a drawing or two, but I cannot put them out here just yet. If I do with out some protection then I am a sitting duck. There are folks out there with a whole lot more money than I that could cnc a plug and tool up and start building this thing faster! Then I’d be left with nothing and saying, ya’ll know that was my design right? Pics are coming soon though folks, I mist take every precaution I can though for now. Once I have the final draft on measurements and such written/drawn “these change a little when building from hand drawings the first build” I can request a hull copyright and share much much more with you. Thank you, James


----------



## Guest

I assure you that mine is an original design though and while I make no claims of inventing the boat... she’s gonna be a screamin, stalkin, fishen weapon of mass fishstruction lol!


----------



## FlyBy

Think-like-a-Snook said:


> I am the lucky guy who is getting hull #1 and I can tell you all that I am VERY excited about this build! Not everyone buying a new boat gets to see it being built day by day on microskiff. For anyone interested, I live in Saint James City (near Sanibel and Captiva in Lee County) on Pine Island. I will be using this skiff mainly for sight fishing Snook and Reds in Matlacha Pass and Pine Island Sound.


I was in the Miserable Mile once for three days (two hours really but seemed longer). It's well-named.


----------



## SomaliPirate

This is great, but you need to start an Instagram page and start trashing every other skiff manufacturer so we can have a 30 page flame war thread about it.


----------



## Guest

SomaliPirate said:


> This is great, but you need to start an Instagram page and start trashing every other skiff manufacturer so we can have a 30 page flame war thread about it.


Nah, I’ll let the product do the talkin brother! I am of the opinion that most of the builders today produce a fine skiff. It’s just a matter of personal preference these days when it comes to making the decision on which builder to go with. Any trash talking from me would only be in jest and these days joking is unacceptable and frowned upon lol! One thing I will say is... I am going to build a well made and thought out skiff that will perform and fish well in most situations folks buying a skiff will encounter. Is it the best? That is subjective to the individual/end user. Do I think it’s the best? Well, your darn right I do, James!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Boatbrains said:


> Nah, I’ll let the product do the talkin brother! I am of the opinion that most of the builders today produce a fine skiff. It’s just a matter of personal preference these days when it comes to making the decision on which builder to go with. Any trash talking from me would only be in jest and these days joking is unacceptable and frowned upon lol! One thing I will say is... I am going to build a well made and thought out skiff that will perform and fish well in most situations folks buying a skiff will encounter. Is it the best? That is subjective to the individual/end user. Do I think it’s the best? Well, your darn right I do, James!


It can only be the best if it has a tunnel...everyone knows that!


----------



## Guest

Ha, it’s comin Mak! Baby steps first lol!


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook

FlyBy said:


> I was in the Miserable Mile once for three days (two hours really but seemed longer). It's well-named.


Yes, the Miserable Mile is a terrible place, especially when you add blue green algae! All the Cape Coral people must endure the Miserable Mile for hours just to get to open water (I wouldn't live there if someone gave me a house there for free)!. Luckily, us Pine Islanders have no such problems. I leave my house and will be casting for snook and reds within 5 minutes!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Think-like-a-Snook said:


> Yes, the Miserable Mile is a terrible place, especially when you add blue green algae! All the Cape Coral people must endure the Miserable Mile for hours just to get to open water (I wouldn't live there if someone gave me a house there for free)!. Luckily, us Pine Islanders have no such problems. I leave my house and will be casting for snook and reds within 5 minutes!


The problem is it's so tight there if they didn't have a slow zone it would be bumper boats. I am kind of envious of you guys on the island I'm an hour away but have property so you weigh your options. The bonus is I'm just as close to Chockoloskee which is where I rather fish anyway less traffic.


----------



## Guest

Strong back and station frames coming up!


----------



## crboggs

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 57578
> 
> Strong back and station frames coming up!


Looks tippy!


----------



## Guest

Here is the original/ not yet modified version. Made some tweaks since. But for those inquiring minds... here is something to pick at!

All rights reserved, James Curry


----------



## Guest

A few things were deliberately left out on that drawing for suspense purposes!


----------



## Guest

crboggs said:


> Looks tippy!


Ha, trust me... that cart wasn’t tipping! Had 5 sheets 3/4 mdf, 1- 5/8 mdf, sheet of hard board, 6- 16’ 2x8’s, 12-8’ 2x4’s, 4-12” 4x4’s, and a partridge in a pear tree!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 57578
> 
> Strong back and station frames coming up!


10+ hours just picking out straight lumber at Home Depot.


----------



## Guest

MatthewAbbott said:


> 10+ hours just picking out straight lumber at Home Depot.


Yeah, and still gotta run it through a planer to true it up!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Transom pocket only thing missing now, step bottom, pad bottom. It's all there, 350# decks n gunnels, ready for a 50-70 2stroke....


----------



## BudT

Subscribed, best wishes, there have been other "Cinderella" stories who started out just like you. I sure hope this turns out to be another!


----------



## Guest

25-30 tiller/ 50-60 console, this will be the ball park hp ratings as of now.


----------



## Guest

BudT said:


> Subscribed, best wishes, there have been other "Cinderella" stories who started out just like you. I sure hope this turns out to be another!


I’ll be happy to just get a few of my skiffs out there! If I can make a go of it that will be great, for now I am concentrating on numbers one and two!


----------



## Shadowcast16

Best wish's James! I am looking forward to having one built. I have a great feeling this is going to work out just fine for you!


----------



## Guest

Thanks fellas! I’m gonna give it my all!


----------



## Sublime

Subscribed


----------



## Guest

Strong back built! She ain’t goin nowhere! Legs hand driven to hopefully stop any settling but going to add footer board tomorrow to make sure! Gonna try to put some sealer on mdf station pieces today also.


----------



## EdK13

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 57798
> View attachment 57800
> 
> Strong back built! She ain’t goin nowhere! Legs hand driven to hopefully stop any settling but going to add footer board tomorrow to make sure! Gonna try to put some sealer on mdf station pieces today also.


Looks strong- Cat 5 Strong.


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Hopefully you are starting this project as a non smoker. Sub'd for the built and cant wait to see your finished product.


----------



## Sublime

Looking good.


----------



## Guest

Well, temp dropped too fast to risk sealing tonight. Hopefully it’ll be warmer tomorrow!


----------



## makin moves

Coming out of the gate hot!! Bad ass!


----------



## Guest

makin moves said:


> Coming out of the gate hot!! Bad ass!


Thanks, wish I had concrete floor... would have been much easier


----------



## Backcountry 16

Boatbrains said:


> Thanks, wish I had concrete floor... would have been much easier


Eventually you'll have a concrete floor and much more once you start pumping out boats.


----------



## Guest

Backcountry 16 said:


> Eventually you'll have a concrete floor and much more once you start pumping out boats.


Yes sir! That is the plan for sure! Sometimes ya gotta rough it. I don’t mind it so much, kinda humbles a fella to get to struggle a little. Makes one appreciate the rewards a little better!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Boatbrains said:


> Yes sir! That is the plan for sure! Sometimes ya gotta rough it. I don’t mind it so much, kinda humbles a fella to get to struggle a little. Makes one appreciate the rewards a little better!


Agreed. I have a feeling you'll do well.


----------



## BassFlats

The positive side of it is ,you don't have to worry about resin drips sticking to the concrete.


----------



## Guest

BassFlats said:


> The positive side of it is ,you don't have to worry about resin drips sticking to the concrete.


Two words... floor paper! It will all be infused once I get to the point of having the molds so drips will be minimal!


----------



## BassFlats

Top notch. Top notch.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Boatbrains said:


> Thanks, wish I had concrete floor... would have been much easier


U could use some old concrete form plywood to use till u can pour concrete r put blocks down


----------



## Guest

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> U could use some old concrete form plywood to use till u can pour concrete r put blocks down


I’ll get there soon enough
Now that the strongback is built the fun stuff begins and I have no intentions of layin down to build this thing!


----------



## makin moves

Bet you can't wait for the old spring foward to come. I'm sure you want all the day light hours you can get!


----------



## Guest

makin moves said:


> Bet you can't wait for the old spring foward to come. I'm sure you want all the day light hours you can get!


Got me a good deal at RK on some 4500 lumin led shop lights to hang in the laboratory! 2 for $20! But yes, daylight woulf be nice also lol!


----------



## makin moves

Those led shop lights are great! Good old rural king, I go broke saving money in that place!


----------



## Guest

makin moves said:


> Those led shop lights are great! Good old rural king, I go broke saving money in that place!


They didn’t wanna give them to me at that price since the two packs were “sold out”. So I ordered and payed online with in store pickup, did a little shopping until the conformation email came and went to service desk lol! They had to give me 4 individual lights opposed to the twin packs which is what I tryed to get them to do in the first place!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Brains, please take some photos n post!
Pictures please....


----------



## Guest

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Brains, please take some photos n post!


Will do, working out a couple last minute details prior to firing up the saw! Almost there, will have an update by Sunday afternoon!


----------



## DuckNut

I was honored Boat Brains called me for a photo op of his new skiff.

This thing is going to ROCK!


----------



## trekker

Pics look sweet. Will you have to get it approved by the Coast Guard before you can sell them?


----------



## Guest

trekker said:


> Pics look sweet. Will you have to get it approved by the Coast Guard before you can sell them?


At this point, I am a custom/hobby builder. When I go into production it will go through CG testing and approved/certified no doubt!


----------



## trekker

Boatbrains said:


> At this point, I am a custom/hobby builder. When I go into production it will go through CG testing and approved/certified no doubt!


Roger that. Lookig forward to watching your progress. Rock on, Brother.


----------



## DuckNut

Let's get the show on the road...we're getting old here!


----------



## makin moves

I'm sure Sunday's rain didn't do you any favors! I know I didn't get crap done outside.


----------



## BudT

Still waiting..............


----------



## DuckNut

makin moves said:


> I'm sure Sunday's rain didn't do you any favors! I know I didn't get crap done outside.


Stop supporting his excuses...he can move to the kitchen table!


----------



## EdK13

BB aint gonna let chu down- now post some pics brah.


----------



## Guest

Almost there fellas! The lines wern’t quite what I wanted, making a few tweaks in the spray rail and chine detail. Should be cutting stations in a couple days!


----------



## jonny

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 57580
> 
> Here is the original/ not yet modified version. Made some tweaks since. But for those inquiring minds... here is something to pick at!
> 
> All rights reserved, James Curry


Something doesn't look kosher between stations 12-14 on the side profile. Compared to the bottom. Or either station 12 doesn't look right to stations 12-14 on the side. Depending on how you want to look at it.


----------



## Guest

jonny said:


> Something doesn't look kosher between stations 12-14 on the side profile. Compared to the bottom. Or either station 12 doesn't look right to stations 12-14 on the side. Depending on how you want to look at it.


It’s the lower chine transitioning up to the spray rail and going to cause the dreaded “hull slap”! That is one of the details I am working on/ out right now. Chris did a pretty good job reading my mind and taking my amateur drawings and turning them into a close rendering on the first go though! I’ve made and am making a few changes and will be starting very soon, just be patient... I am a bit OCD with how this thing is supposed to be!


----------



## Guest

Well, final draft was still a hair off in a couple spots so I ended up spending the day mocking up a scale station/jig with posterboard and made the needed adjustments. Now she is ready to start. Will be cutting stations this week and securing to strongback. Won’t be posting much over next couple weeks as I have a goal to have this thing off the strongback in 3 weeks and starting the cap in week 4.


----------



## Guest

Made a little head way. All stations minus bow/keel roughed out and loosely set in place. Some minor adjustments/ tweaks to work out but nothing complicated just a little high point here or there that won’t let the foam form quite right. Don’t mind the peaks/valleys as they are just roughed out for now. Stay tuned!


----------



## Guest

Picked up all materials yesterday for this project and another that we’ll be starting in the next day or so!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 61512
> View attachment 61514
> View attachment 61516
> 
> View attachment 61510
> 
> Made a little head way. All stations minus bow/keel roughed out and loosely set in place. Some minor adjustments/ tweaks to work out but nothing complicated just a little high point here or there that won’t let the foam form quite right. Don’t mind the peaks/valleys as they are just roughed out for now. Stay tuned!


Bam! Here we go gents itsi fittin to get good.


----------



## BudT

Glad to see your underway, looking forward to watching it come to life. I know it will be nothing short of perfection!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Brains craft prototype #1


----------



## flyclimber

BigBrain Hull #001


----------



## Guest

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Brains craft prototype #1





freeclimber said:


> BigBrain Hull #001


Cool, but wrong thread fellas lol!


----------



## yobata

James, what's going on here?


----------



## Guest

yobata said:


> View attachment 61562
> 
> 
> James, what's going on here?


You’ll see!


----------



## Guest

Front four just aren’t lined up correctly in this pic.


----------



## Guest

@yobata, also... I said they are just roughed out so nevermind the peaks and valleys lol This is the first one and there will be and are a couple tweaks I will have to do. All minor adjustments.


----------



## flyclimber

Boatbrains said:


> You’ll see!


Possible Stepped hull??


----------



## Guest

Unplugged said:


> The yam is a 4stroke too.very bad hole shot now.top end at at 5500 is 29-30.motor is carbed also.yes Merc is brand new





freeclimber said:


> Possible Stepped hull??


Maybe a hybrid???


----------



## 17376

I know I know!! But I’m not saying! Scouts honor!


----------



## jonny

On those thick stations. Round the leading edge off pretty good. It will help keep the foam bending true to your design. If not it will be throwing your measurements off 3/4" on harder curves.


----------



## DuckNut

yobata said:


> View attachment 61562
> 
> 
> James, what's going on here?


Come on brother...use ya noggin!

Great thinking BB.

Zoom zoom


----------



## LowHydrogen

Has a motor size or type been decided for this rocket?


----------



## Guest

LowHydrogen said:


> Has a motor size or type been decided for this rocket?


40 tiller/60-70 console. Coast gaurd formula says it can take uo to a 90 but due to low sheer height and design perameters I have lowered it. I’ll have to test before final mac hp is determined. Lay up schedule will change with customer needs also. If you want a hull built light and simple for a 25 tiller we’ll accomidate and rate accordingly. If you want a hull buikt for a higher hp like a 60 then we’ll build to that spec as well. These will be true built to spec boats and no two will be identical. I have three top side lay out options planned so far and a no cap/ rolled gunnel version I am thinking of offering as sorta a “lodge type” model.


----------



## Guest

To be honest folks, the design is more about efficiency than speed. If I were goin for speed, the pad would be much much narrower and she’d have more deadrise. The vents are only there to reduce the wetted surface when on plane making it a little more efficient. Yes, it will go a little faster than without them but the pad is wide for low hp planing.


----------



## flyclimber

Boatbrains said:


> To be honest folks, the design is more about efficiency than speed. If I were goin for speed, the pad would be much much narrower and she’d have more deadrise. The vents are only there to reduce the wetted surface when on plane making it a little more efficient. Yes, it will go a little faster than without them but the pad is wide for low hp planing.


Eventually you need to have a Morejohn style for a 25 Hp 2 smoker!


----------



## Guest

freeclimber said:


> Eventually you need to have a Morejohn style for a 25 Hp 2 smoker!


@Chris Morejohn design features are a big part of this design. I have followed his work from the 90’s til now and have always appreciated his style and functionality! I hope he likes my design as it reflects a lot of his thinkings and ideas as well! Simple yet complex, elegant yet functional! This is my concept which if I had to compare with anything else I’d say it is the baby demon love child of a Glades skiff, whipray/Conhfish/ and Marquesa. All great and beautiful skiffs IMHO! Dimentionally different than the listed models but somewhere in between them too! Pad and vents are all me though, not claiming to invent the delta pad or a stepped hull. But can’t say I’ve seen a hybrid step like I am doing here.


----------



## flyclimber

Can't wait to see it! Quit jerking around and start laying some foam and glass down!


----------



## Guest

freeclimber said:


> Can't wait to see it! Quit jerking around and start laying some foam and glass down!


Workin out transom detail now, then it’s on to plankin


----------



## Sublime

@Boatbrains would be done by now if I wasn't constantly asking him questions about my build. He's a good guy for putting up with me.


----------



## Guest

Sublime said:


> @Boatbrains would be done by now if I wasn't constantly asking him questions about my build. He's a good guy for putting up with me.


Nah, a lot of little details I had to get worked out. Remember fellas this isn’t a set of plans that I purchased. They are my plans and I am human so a few oop’es were made in the drawings that I have mostly worked out now. Transom is worked out now. Onto the bow/keel station and I am plankin! @Sublime please feel free to ask anything brother! Looking forward to your completion as well!


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> To be honest folks, the design is more about efficiency than speed. If I were goin for speed, the pad would be much much narrower and she’d have more deadrise. The vents are only there to reduce the wetted surface when on plane making it a little more efficient. Yes, it will go a little faster than without them but the pad is wide for low hp planing.


BUT you know that it will corner like an Olympic speed skater...shhhhhh


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Boatbrains said:


> 40 tiller/60-70 console. Coast gaurd formula says it can take uo to a 90 but due to low sheer height and design perameters I have lowered it. I’ll have to test before final mac hp is determined. Lay up schedule will change with customer needs also. If you want a hull built light and simple for a 25 tiller we’ll accomidate and rate accordingly. If you want a hull buikt for a higher hp like a 60 then we’ll build to that spec as well. These will be true built to spec boats and no two will be identical. I have three top side lay out options planned so far and a no cap/ rolled gunnel version I am thinking of offering as sorta a “lodge type” model.


Mac HP will be 70...


----------



## Guest

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Mac HP will be 70...


That’s some good stuff right there!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Boatbrains said:


> That’s some good stuff right there!


A little word play off your typo


----------



## Guest

Got some details accomplished today! Should have planked out tomorrow and starting another interesting project by end of day!


----------



## Guest

Still gotta glue and fair.


----------



## el9surf

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 62186
> View attachment 62188
> View attachment 62190
> 
> Still gotta glue and fair.


Looking good!


----------



## trekker

Awesome stuff, Bro. What are you using to rip the foam?


----------



## Guest

trekker said:


> Awesome stuff, Bro. What are you using to rip the foam?


Straight edge and razor knife.
No real need to get “too precise” any voids will be filled with a chopped glass/ micro balloon/cabosil putty.


----------



## Troy_time

Smashing it out


----------



## EdK13

Bravo, just as described too long ago...


----------



## Guest

EdK13 said:


> Bravo, just as described too long ago...


Honestly, the pics don’t do it justice. The lines are gorgeous! Once it’s all faired out and gelcoated then they will pop for sure! Needless to say, I am very pleased with how she is turnin out. Now... I just hope my ******* math was right with the pad and hybrid steps lol!


----------



## manny2376

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 62186
> View attachment 62188
> View attachment 62190
> 
> Still gotta glue and fair.


Wow! This just got serious!


----------



## yobata

This photo is VERY sexy!!


----------



## CodyW

The bottom looks interesting. Can't wait to see the finish product!


----------



## makin moves

I know you are having a hell of a time falling asleep at night after working on that beauty. Your mind must be racing!


----------



## BassFlats

Nice work James. It's great to see an idea and dream come together . One of the best things about Microskiff is the members aren't afraid to put together custom accessories and in your case a skiff. I've seen on other sites where amateur naval architects will chime in telling the builder 20 ways why their design won't work. You might have to tweak the prototype,but thats part of the fun and learning process.


----------



## jbnc

Man this is coming along awesome. All you guys with your boat builds are making me jealous.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Brains, more photos please!


----------



## firecat1981

Looks pretty slick! I'm real interested to see how it performs. 

Is that Carbon core? What are you using to tack it together. I might have missed that.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Nice man, looks awesome, keep grinding you got it going your way now!


----------



## Guest

firecat1981 said:


> Looks pretty slick! I'm real interested to see how it performs.
> 
> Is that Carbon core? What are you using to tack it together. I might have missed that.


Yes sir, Carbon core pe 5lb. Great stuff. I am using gorilla glue to tack. Any voids will be back filled with a polyester/ chopped glass/ micro ballon/ cabosil putty.


----------



## Shadowcast16

Awesome progress James! Looking great


----------



## devrep

nice! since we're practically neighbors I want a ride.


----------



## sidelock

Sorry for the stupid question but is this the actual hull or a plug to make a mold ?


----------



## Guest

sidelock said:


> Sorry for the stupid question but is this the actual hull or a plug to make a mold ?


It’s a hull. Will be building two like this. This style of building, while taking longer than a conventional mold... produces a strong stiff hull!


----------



## Guest

devrep said:


> nice! since we're practically neighbors I want a ride.


I run Ozello, is your ticker up to it lol? 
When hull number 2 is complete you all have an open invitation on my skiff!


----------



## BudT

Boatbrains said:


> @Chris Morejohn design features are a big part of this design. I have followed his work from the 90’s til now and have always appreciated his style and functionality! I hope he likes my design as it reflects a lot of his thinkings and ideas as well! Simple yet complex, elegant yet functional! This is my concept which if I had to compare with anything else I’d say it is the baby demon love child of a Glades skiff, whipray/Conhfish/ and Marquesa. All great and beautiful skiffs IMHO! Dimentionally different than the listed models but somewhere in between them too! Pad and vents are all me though, not claiming to invent the delta pad or a stepped hull. But can’t say I’ve seen a hybrid step like I am doing here.


BB, congrats it appears to be moving along nicely. I applaud your passion for your hobby / craft. From the above post it is clear that you have spent unmeasurable hours building this skiff in your mind, getting it on paper, and now bringing to fruition. I just don't have that kind of energy to apply to this type of endeavor, although the satisfaction you will experience will surely be awesome. Keep up the good work my man, and if something isn't right stay with it until your happy with it. Don't leave anything in the tank, and you will never have to wonder "what if"!


----------



## jonny

Alright Alright Aright
Now you are getting somewhere. Looking good man. Just one question. Why not glue as you go? Gorilla Glue is just extra slow foam spray like you get in those cans. It really really does well putting two pieces of foam together. Since it is foam also. A flexible, stronger, lighter and cheaper connection than any resin or putty.


----------



## Guest

jonny said:


> Alright Alright Aright
> Now you are getting somewhere. Looking good man. Just one question. Why not glue as you go? Gorilla Glue is just extra slow foam spray like you get in those cans. It really really does well putting two pieces of foam together. Since it is foam also. A flexible, stronger, lighter and cheaper connection than any resin or putty.


There are some imperfections in my stations that you can’t see until several pieces of foam are attached. The way I am doing it allows me to get the foam on and shim out where it needs shimmed. Pretty minor honestly but want to save weight so throwing a bunch of fairing compound at it would defeat the purpose.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Is it bad etiquette to bump a thread under 24hrs?
I'm not Emily Post, and this ain't Tea at the Drake, so....

BUMP


----------



## Guest

Not much of an update, but I did get the other side mostly planked out minus the spray rail and sheer late last night. Had to do some vehicle repairs today and work on my other project some. Will be taking tomorrow off to take wifey out to drown some shrimp “happy wife/ happy life”! I will be back at it Sunday though so stay tuned!


----------



## georgiadrifter

Boatbrains said:


> Thanks, wish I had concrete floor... would have been much easier


Flip and Hells Bay started out under a tarp with a dirt floor....jus sayin.

Good luck bruh.


----------



## Guest

georgiadrifter said:


> Flip and Hells Bay started out under a tarp with a dirt floor....jus sayin.
> 
> Good luck bruh.


Yeah, but they had @Chris Morejohn on their team too! I’m just an ol’ ******* farmboy that’s managed to make a livin fixen these things

Thanks for the wishes!


----------



## Shadowcast16

It is gonna be one hell of a skiff! I can't wait to get one! It is great to have new blood in this sport. Same ole song and dance in this market! Everyone raises their prices every year until someone like you comes along and resets the pricing. I would like hull #14 (Nascar Fan). Extra light 25hp 4 stroke TOHATSU! Keep up the Great work James!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

georgiadrifter said:


> Flip and Hells Bay started out under a tarp with a dirt floor....jus sayin.
> 
> Good luck bruh.


Concrete just makes it harder on your knees. I do a lot of boat work in my gravel driveway. I don’t even have a shop, just a couple of $1000 ******* carports.


----------



## BassFlats

A planing pad on a skiff! OMG James, what's next, glittered gelcoat


----------



## 17376

Any updates??? We’re waiting anxiously for more updates!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

BassFlats said:


> A planing pad on a skiff! OMG James, what's next, glittered gelcoat


A tunnel


----------



## Guest

Updates coming, ya’ll bare with me please.


----------



## Shadowcast16

Enough play time James! GETRDONE! Just kidding man! Hope you had a great weekend.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

What next step, pad, pocket, spray rails. Da mutha load of skiffs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

People are just waiting on more photos to pick apart like they do every other skiff on the market. 
Looks good to me man!


----------



## Guest

Smackdaddy53 said:


> People are just waiting on more photos to pick apart like they do every other skiff on the market.
> Looks good to me man!


Let’em pick, I’ll let her do the talkin when she is ready!


----------



## jonterr

Smackdaddy53 said:


> People are just waiting on more photos to pick apart like they do every other skiff on the market.
> Looks good to me man!


I love boats but am clueless about building one!
Is there an advantage to building with wood other than strength?
Most used boats I see for sale say, no wood construction, in other words, no rot
I'm not being an ass, it's a serious question!
Thanks
Build looks awesome!!!


----------



## Guest

jonterr said:


> I love boats but am clueless about building one!
> Is there an advantage to building with wood other than strength?
> Most used boats I see for sale say, no wood construction, in other words, no rot
> I'm not being an ass, it's a serious question!
> Thanks
> Build looks awesome!!!


No wood in this build, not sure what you are seeing. All foam core. Only wood used is for stations/ jog fixture to support the foam.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Lets remember guys he does still have a full time job and family so lets be patient.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Smackdaddy53 said:


> A tunnel


patented spray rails


----------



## Guest

Just think fellas, my wet test for serious folks includes a half day fishen with me in Ozello for some old pumpkin headed red ladies! She will be worth the wait as will the wet test! Demo hull number two will be rigged with a 50/35 jet so I can show ya’ll what shallow is!


----------



## SomaliPirate

Boatbrains said:


> Just think fellas, my wet test for serious folks includes a half day fishen with me in Ozello for some old pumpkin headed red ladies! She will be worth the wait as will the wet test! Demo hull number two will be rigged with a 50/35 jet so I can show ya’ll what shallow is!


Take them out of the park ramp and loop around to the left to the outside on a negative low. That's scary stuff.


----------



## Guest

SomaliPirate said:


> Take them out of the park ramp and loop around to the left to the outside on a negative low. That's scary stuff.


Whole lotta pucker factor there!


----------



## Battfisher

Boatbrains said:


> Just think fellas, my wet test for serious folks includes a half day fishen with me in Ozello for some old pumpkin headed red ladies! She will be worth the wait as will the wet test! Demo hull number two will be rigged with a 50/35 jet so I can show ya’ll what shallow is!


I'll wear my full coverage motorcycle helmet, inflated water wings, and an adult diaper.


----------



## trekker

Looks tippy.


----------



## Guest

trekker said:


> Looks tippy.


Thank you!


----------



## DuckNut

I got $20 for gas he is done before FireCat?


----------



## jonterr

Boatbrains said:


> No wood in this build, not sure what you are seeing. All foam core. Only wood used is for stations/ jog fixture to support the foam.


I told u I was ignorant!
I thought u we're building it to that pressure wood!
Ha
It looked heavy!
Looks sweet!!!


----------



## jonterr

jonterr said:


> I told u I was ignorant!
> I thought u we're building it to that pressure wood!
> Ha
> It looked heavy!
> Looks sweet!!!


Pressure treated


----------



## DuckNut

jonterr said:


> I told u I was ignorant!
> I thought u we're building it to that pressure wood!
> Ha
> It looked heavy!
> Looks sweet!!!


Sorry buddy, had to laugh at this one.

On the same line of thinking, there wouldn't be much cockpit space either. LOL


----------



## jonterr

DuckNut said:


> Sorry buddy, had to laugh at this one.
> 
> On the same line of thinking, there wouldn't be much cockpit space either. LOL


It makes a hell of a lot more sense now!ha


----------



## MooreMiller

SomaliPirate said:


> Take them out of the park ramp and loop around to the left to the outside on a negative low. That's scary stuff.


Tried it. Jon boat hull didn’t like the limestone.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

jonterr said:


> I told u I was ignorant!
> I thought u we're building it to that pressure wood!
> Ha
> It looked heavy!
> Looks sweet!!!


Noah’s Ark but he’s a much younger man...


----------



## BWest




----------



## Guest

Patience grasshopper patience.


----------



## Guest

Gonna get on it tonight!!! Will have updates tomorrow and Monday! I wanna wet test the bare hull in two weeks!!!


----------



## BassFlats

Chinese industrial spies photo of X-Caliber skiff hull #1 prototype.


----------



## Guest

BassFlats said:


> Chinese industrial spies photo of X-Caliber skiff hull #1 prototype.
> View attachment 63892


Hey! Slow your roll, ya can’t rush perfection!


----------



## Tautog166

Boatbrains said:


> Hey! Slow your roll, ya can’t rush perfection!


All I know, with the multiple “from the ground up builds” makes this the best board on microskiff. 

By ground up, I mean home built and such. Kudos to you guys.


----------



## DuckNut

I was there yesterday and spied a quick photo. He is fine tuning the drivetrain and testing out props.


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> I was there yesterday and spied a quick photo. He is fine tuning the drivetrain and testing out props.
> 
> View attachment 63984


Just needs a green paint job and I’d run the wheels off that thing!


----------



## Guest

View attachment 63986

Was wet testing and getting the ol’ 25 2st dialed in today, this guy was barely able to keep up!


----------



## DuckNut

With all these spy photos popping up we are going to be totally shocked at the real thing!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Brains photos?


----------



## 17376

I was by there today and he was laying glass


----------



## makin moves

Travis Smith said:


> View attachment 64148
> I was by there today and he was laying glass


We wish!!


----------



## flyclimber

Travis Smith said:


> View attachment 64148
> I was by there today and he was laying glass


Fake news!


----------



## jonterr

freeclimber said:


> Fake news!


----------



## Sublime

I've seen stuff. Some really cool stuff!


----------



## Guest

After a couple doctor appointments today, I managed to get this piece roughed in. Still got a little shaping of the foam before glass, but almost there. She’s got a nice round butt now! All that are building, if you take your time “but try to hurry lol” at this stage, the glassing and final fairing goes much smoother and easier. It’s easier to sand/shape foam than filler/glass. Just be mindfull not to take your foam below 5/8” thickness and she’ll be solid!


----------



## Cut Runner




----------



## DuckNut

He's been to busy reading crap on here to get any work done.

Hehehe


----------



## jonny

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 65004
> View attachment 65006
> 
> After a couple doctor appointments today, I managed to get this piece roughed in. Still got a little shaping of the foam before glass, but almost there. She’s got a nice round butt now! All that are building, if you take your time “but try to hurry lol” at this stage, the glassing and final fairing goes much smoother and easier. It’s easier to sand/shape foam than filler/glass. Just be mindfull not to take your foam below 5/8” thickness and she’ll be solid!


Yes foam is much easier to sand. I had to add a layer of 3/4" after I glassed the inside. I had got my foam a bit to thin in a few spots. Might have been OK. But it solid as hell with a double core bottom. Before stringers and false floor were even added. It was so strong that after running it. I was contemplating no stringers at all-zero flex. But I needed to raise the floor up anyway. That front step was too big without it. At least for my old rebuilt football/MotoX knees.


----------



## Goldmine

Do you have any pictures of the stringers and sole? Would like to see the construction and if it's tied into the bulkheads.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Brains, more bottom photos please? Need to see d elaborate details before all the copies from other builders start.


----------



## Guest

I only have 4... sorry!


----------



## Zika

Those are some real high dollar custom skiffs.


----------



## Guest

Slippery when wet!


----------



## anytide

whats it draft......


----------



## NativeBone

Boatbrains said:


> Slippery when wet!


Bon Jovi Fan Huh


----------



## NativeBone

Nice sponson's for that additional stability


----------



## Guest

anytide said:


> whats it draft......


Probably deeper than any of us micro guys can go!


----------



## anytide

ill get a runnin' start.


----------



## Guest

anytide said:


> ill get a runnin' start.


Not me, be afraid I’d get my feet wet!
Probably be the ol’ hot dog & hallway scenario lol!


----------



## flyclimber

That is fake news! This is just a diversion!


----------



## Guest

freeclimber said:


> That is fake news! This is just a diversion!


Maybe, but at least it’s a good lookin diversion!


----------



## Guest

I’m sure I can find some “Walmart chicks” picks if you’d prefer them!


----------



## Guest

Guys, I promise update pics are comin! Been a little slow goin due to multiple reasons but progress is grinding ahead. It will pick up shortly.


----------



## flyclimber

Boatbrains said:


> I’m sure I can find some “Walmart chicks” picks if you’d prefer them!


HARD PASS!

I'll keep the easy on the eyes any day!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

? No photos bb ?


----------



## Guest

Not yet.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 65714
> View attachment 65720
> View attachment 65716
> View attachment 65718
> I only have 4... sorry!


Any pics of the tunnel?


----------



## DuckNut




----------



## devrep

just my opinion but if this was me it would be crickets until I was done. he doesn't really need everyone looking over his shoulder critiquing every move. in a process like this many details need to be tweaked and reworked and everyone would be second guessing his skill level and decisions. I just want to see the end result and if I was in the market I would want to see some progress photos showing how it was built before I purchased but I don't need to sit on his shoulder all thru it. give the man some space.


----------



## Backcountry 16

devrep said:


> just my opinion but if this was me it would be crickets until I was done. he doesn't really need everyone looking over his shoulder critiquing every move. in a process like this many details need to be tweaked and reworked and everyone would be second guessing his skill level and decisions. I just want to see the end result and if I was in the market I would want to see some progress photos showing how it was built before I purchased but I don't need to sit on his shoulder all thru it. give the man some space.


Agreed. But you know America instant gratification. I kind of want to be surprised by the finished product.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

He’s probably done and sliming it up already.


----------



## FlyBy

Backcountry 16 said:


> Agreed. But you know America instant gratification. I kind of want to be surprised by the finished product.


Amazon Effect.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

devrep said:


> just my opinion but if this was me it would be crickets until I was done. he doesn't really need everyone looking over his shoulder critiquing every move. in a process like this many details need to be tweaked and reworked and everyone would be second guessing his skill level and decisions. I just want to see the end result and if I was in the market I would want to see some progress photos showing how it was built before I purchased but I don't need to sit on his shoulder all thru it. give the man some space.[/QUOTE


I’d agree other than the fact that he said he would chronicle his progress with pictures of the build here...on this very thread. 

So a little light hearted prodding from the guys on here should, and would, be expected; I’d think. And I really doubt Boatbrains minds.


----------



## Guest

I am kinda chuckling inside a little at you fellas.
Been a little crazy this last week or so and progress is slow but about to pick up. Keep in mind that it has been kinda chilly in the evenings “at least it has here” and I work a day job too. I will not glass if I feel it will be compromised by temps or the weather in general. It just isn’t worth the headache. I’d rather wait until conditions are right and produce the quality product that I promised my customer. I will update as soon as I get this girl glassed though. I gotta say, I am excited about the interest this girl had brought and hope ya’ll like her when she hits the water, Thanks fellas!


----------



## SomaliPirate

I live pretty close. I can try to sneak over for some spy photos of the build, but I don't want to get shot.


----------



## Guest

SomaliPirate said:


> I live pretty close. I can try to sneak over for some spy photos of the build, but I don't want to get shot.


C’mon over! Just let me know when so you don’t get shot lol!


----------



## el9surf

BB, if you're not going to post updates post some more bottom photos to keep us entertained.


----------



## FlyBy

SomaliPirate said:


> I live pretty close. I can try to sneak over for some spy photos of the build, but I don't want to get shot.


A real pirate wouldn't let that stop him.


----------



## Guest

el9surf said:


> BB, if you're not going to post updates post some more bottom photos to keep us entertained.


----------



## el9surf

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 66826


Ok that will hold me over for a day or two.


----------



## SomaliPirate

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 66826


Safest and least stressful kind of tail to chase.


----------



## flyclimber

Don't you know its tarpon season coming up?!


----------



## jonterr

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 66826


Gave me a woody!


----------



## Guest

Cutting glass tomorrow! Hopefully have laid up by end of day! 
Had a health scare that was slowin me down big time, while very painful and scary turned out to be minor and easily fixable so sigh of relief on that one! @DuckNut, if I don’t post tomorrow it’s because I am working so give me until Friday before busting me oysters too bad.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Glad to hear medical issue was minor


----------



## Sublime

Boatbrains said:


> Cutting glass tomorrow! Hopefully have laid up by end of day!
> Had a health scare that was slowin me down big time, while very painful and scary turned out to be minor and easily fixable so sigh of relief on that one! @DuckNut, if I don’t post tomorrow it’s because I am working so give me until Friday before busting me oysters too bad.


Cool. Interested to see how big you cut your pieces up and lay them out. My first glass project years ago I wetted out pieces bigger than I could keep up with and it was a real struggle.


----------



## rvd

Caught up and following, looks great so far!


----------



## sidelock

High Maintenance !


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> Cutting glass tomorrow! Hopefully have laid up by end of day!
> Had a health scare that was slowin me down big time, while very painful and scary turned out to be minor and easily fixable so sigh of relief on that one! @DuckNut, if I don’t post tomorrow it’s because I am working so give me until Friday before busting me oysters too bad.


I'll be the judge of that!


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> Cutting glass tomorrow! Hopefully have laid up by end of day!
> Had a health scare that was slowin me down big time, while very painful and scary turned out to be minor and easily fixable so sigh of relief on that one! @DuckNut, if I don’t post tomorrow it’s because I am working so give me until Friday before busting me oysters too bad.


Wait just a minute...this post was from yesterday (referencing today) why the heck are you on the forum?

Yippee - glassing must be done


----------



## DuckNut

Hello - It's FRIDAY! In fact, it is getting real close to Saturday.

[{reinsert cricket noises}]


----------



## Guest

So she is almost there. I spent the day prepping for a wet on wet layup of all but the first layer of glass whick I will do first thing in the A:M. The after it kicks, I can lay up the rest. Pictured is just showing I filled screw holes and any larger gaps in the foam with thickened resin. This does two things, thickened resin is lighter than neat resin... with the screw holes filled it won’t allow resin to drip down amd stick the hull to the stations. Even though they are taped, there is a hole in the tape everywhere a screw went. 30 minutes of sanding tomorrow and this “fairytail” will become real!


----------



## 17376

I’m liking these spray rails!!


----------



## flyclimber

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 67270
> 
> So she is almost there. I spent the day prepping for a wet on wet layup of all but the first layer of glass whick I will do first thing in the A:M. The after it kicks, I can lay up the rest. Pictured is just showing I filled screw holes and any larger gaps in the foam with thickened resin. This does two things, thickened resin is lighter than neat resin... with the screw holes filled it won’t allow resin to drip down amd stick the hull to the stations. Even though they are taped, there is a hole in the tape everywhere a screw went. 30 minutes of sanding tomorrow and this “fairytail” will become real!


These bottom pics work too


----------



## yobata

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 67270
> 
> So she is almost there. I spent the day prepping for a wet on wet layup of all but the first layer of glass whick I will do first thing in the A:M. The after it kicks, I can lay up the rest. Pictured is just showing I filled screw holes and any larger gaps in the foam with thickened resin. This does two things, thickened resin is lighter than neat resin... with the screw holes filled it won’t allow resin to drip down amd stick the hull to the stations. Even though they are taped, there is a hole in the tape everywhere a screw went. 30 minutes of sanding tomorrow and this “fairytail” will become real!


I like your homemade fairing board


----------



## Guest

yobata said:


> I like your homemade fairing board


Thanks, works great and all scrap! Good eye!


----------



## devrep

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 67270
> 
> So she is almost there. I spent the day prepping for a wet on wet layup of all but the first layer of glass whick I will do first thing in the A:M. The after it kicks, I can lay up the rest. Pictured is just showing I filled screw holes and any larger gaps in the foam with thickened resin. This does two things, thickened resin is lighter than neat resin... with the screw holes filled it won’t allow resin to drip down amd stick the hull to the stations. Even though they are taped, there is a hole in the tape everywhere a screw went. 30 minutes of sanding tomorrow and this “fairytail” will become real!


looks tippy.


----------



## Guest

devrep said:


> looks tippy.


Thank you!


----------



## eightwt

Boatbrains said:


> Thanks, works great and all scrap! Good eye!


What does fairing mean? Thanks.


----------



## Guest

eightwt said:


> What does fairing mean? Thanks.


Shaping/truing in this case. After layup, pretty much final truing of the hull and filling in the weave before paint/ gelcoat.


----------



## Pole Position

eightwt said:


> What does fairing mean? Thanks.


I bet if you show up on site, Boatbrains will be more than willing to teach you how to fair. And you'll leave w/ bigger muscles, sore in places you didnt know existed, and vow to never touch another piece of sandpaper again ; )


----------



## Guest

Pole Position said:


> I bet if you show up on site, Boatbrains will be more than willing to teach you how to fair. And you'll leave w/ bigger muscles, sore in places you didnt know existed, and vow to never touch another piece of sandpaper again ; )


Oh yeah!!!


----------



## Guest

All glass is pre fit and marked, rolled back up waiting on my help to arrive. Even at 1% mek, I need another set of hands to pull off this layup today. In the meantime, I’ll be workin on a hull extension plug and installing some storage lockers on a little blue skiff.


----------



## Guest

I am using biax. I know Mr. Morejohn hates it! To be honest, I don’t like working with it myself! But it’s structural properties outweigh my likes/dislikes so I suck it up and get it done. In my opinion, cloth or woven lay down and conform much easier. I do like the rigidity the biax offers oz for oz over cloth/woven and that is why I Chose it for this layup. I also like the reduced chance of stress cracks around edges that the 45/45 offers. Inside skin will be a single csm and a single woven for ease of layup most likely.


----------



## yobata

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 67298
> View attachment 67300
> 
> All glass is pre fit and marked, rolled back up waiting on my help to arrive. Even at 1% mek, I need another set of hands to pull off this layup today. In the meantime, I’ll be workin on a hull extension plug and installing some storage lockers on a little blue skiff.


What kind of skiffs are in the background there? The white one and the green under the yellow tarp


----------



## makin moves

Pop's would be proud!!


----------



## Guest

yobata said:


> What kind of skiffs are in the background there? The white one and the green under the yellow tarp


Oh, nothin special. The one under the tarp is a johnsen skiff that I am stretching to 18’ for another MS’er. The one behind it is just some ol’ pos that I removed the rear deck and am installing storage lockers in the stern instead. More to come on both of those projects soon enough.


----------



## yobata

Boatbrains said:


> Oh, nothin special. The one under the tarp is a johnsen skiff that I am stretching to 18’ for another MS’er. The one behind it is just some ol’ pos that I removed the rear deck and am installing storage lockers in the stern instead. More to come on both of those projects soon enough.


I want that pos


----------



## Guest

yobata said:


> I want that pos


Shhh!


----------



## devrep

what's goin on right about heya?


----------



## copperhead

Looking good !


----------



## firecat1981

devrep said:


> what's goin on right about heya?
> View attachment 67352


I think you missed something, like 8 pages ago, lol.


----------



## eightwt

Pole Position said:


> I bet if you show up on site, Boatbrains will be more than willing to teach you how to fair.


If he was just closer, if he was just closer...


----------



## Guest

devrep said:


> what's goin on right about heya?
> View attachment 67352


It is a modified/hybrid step.


----------



## Guest

copperhead said:


> Looking good !


Thank you sir!


----------



## Guest

She’s still wet but here ya’ll go!
Entire layup is wet on wet. Very happy with it! A big thanks to my amazing wife and brother for their help! 10 gallons resin so far with a drop or two left over. I think the only way it would have been a better glass/resin ration would be with a vac bag and infusion. Hope ya’ll like her so far! Thank’s, James!


----------



## DuckNut

devrep said:


> what's goin on right about heya?
> View attachment 67352


You just came out of hibernation?


----------



## yobata

What's next? Fair, sharpen chines, add poling strakes?


----------



## Guest

yobata said:


> What's next? Fair, sharpen chines, add poling strakes?


Yes sir!


----------



## devrep

DuckNut said:


> You just came out of hibernation?


apparently.


----------



## Shadowcast16

Lookin Good James!


----------



## Guest

Shadowcast16 said:


> Lookin Good James!


Thank you!


----------



## makin moves

Bad ass!


----------



## Guest

makin moves said:


> Bad ass!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Zika

Pretty work, James, pretty work!


----------



## Guest

Zika said:


> Pretty work, James, pretty work!


Thank you sir! I just used my overalls to soak up the excess resin


----------



## Backcountry 16

Looks tippy


----------



## makin moves

I would be out sipping my coffee this morning just looking her over in joy and satisfaction!.


----------



## Guest

makin moves said:


> I would be out sipping my coffee this morning just looking her over in joy and satisfaction!.


Had to go in to my day job today or I’d be fairing and building up the chines already.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Looking good James I bet think like a snook isn't getting much sleep thinking about this thing.


----------



## rvd

Looking great!


----------



## Guest

rich dubroc said:


> Looking great!


Thank you sir!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Boatbrains said:


> It is a modified/hybrid step.


Semi bohemian/yellow fin sorta...


----------



## flyclimber

That hull looks really sweet! Please take pics running! I wanna see the hybrid-step working!


----------



## BassFlats

Sssssweet. I can almost smell the resin.


----------



## Guest

BassFlats said:


> Sssssweet. I can almost smell the resin.


I can still smell the resin


----------



## DuckNut

Looks fantastic.

Awesome job BB.


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> Looks fantastic.
> 
> Awesome job BB.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Str8-Six

Wow, she is beautiful. Kind of upset I just found this thread but I think I found it right in time. Keep up the awesome work @Boatbrains


----------



## Guest

Str8-Six said:


> Wow, she is beautiful. Kind of upset I just found this thread but I think I found it right in time. Keep up the awesome work @Boatbrains


Thank you sir!


----------



## jonny

Looks good!
What your plan for the deck/hull joint?


----------



## Guest

jonny said:


> Looks good!
> What your plan for the deck/hull joint?


Thank you! It will be a full cap with nice wide walk around gunnels. The cap will be built to fit the edge of the hull with just enough gap for a little bonding putty. Once putty is cured, it will be glassed from the backside with +45/-45 biax. The cap will create a small lip on the bottom edge for the rub rail to but up to. There will not be a flange/rolled gunnel edge on this boat.


----------



## Sublime

Looking good !


----------



## Rookiemistake

Tiller or console? Whats the built boat gonna cost out the door?


----------



## el9surf

Are you planning for trim tabs? If so how are they going to fit with the step in the transom?


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook

Backcountry 16 said:


> Looking good James I bet think like a snook isn't getting much sleep thinking about this thing.


That's for sure! Can't wait to chase some Reds and Snook in Matlacha Pass!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 67366
> View attachment 67370
> View attachment 67372
> View attachment 67376
> View attachment 67374
> 
> She’s still wet but here ya’ll go!
> Entire layup is wet on wet. Very happy with it! A big thanks to my amazing wife and brother for their help! 10 gallons resin so far with a drop or two left over. I think the only way it would have been a better glass/resin ration would be with a vac bag and infusion. Hope ya’ll like her so far! Thank’s, James!


Giggity!!!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Why isn't anyone asking the hard questions? Like, what color is this ride going to be???


----------



## Guest

LowHydrogen said:


> Why isn't anyone asking the hard questions? Like, what color is this ride going to be???


I believe we are goin with Carolina blue hull/matterhorn topside but that can change right up until the gel is mixed also!


----------



## Guest

el9surf said:


> Are you planning for trim tabs? If so how are they going to fit with the step in the transom?


It is set up for 9” tabs. 12’s will not fit.


----------



## Guest

Rookiemistake said:


> Tiller or console? Whats the built boat gonna cost out the door?


This one is tiller. They will all be semi custom builds & rigs so cost will be according to what the customer wants. As you know... you can buy a steering wheel for $50 or you can buy a steering wheel for $500. I am thinking up a few pre priced packages to give ya’ll a base line at least. It will be another 8 months or so before we are up and running with tooling and such.


----------



## lsunoe

Can't wait to see a finished skiff!


----------



## Cut Runner

Looking great bud! I dont envy you for all the fairing your about to have to do but I sure do love that feeling when you make the last swipe with the board, step back and know that's over with!!
I'm ASSuming this is going to be the running/testing plug before the mold?
That bottom is asking for a 8inch pad


----------



## Guest

Cut Runner said:


> Looking great bud! I dont envy you for all the fairing your about to have to do but I sure do love that feeling when you make the last swipe with the board, step back and know that's over with!!
> I'm ASSuming this is going to be the running/testing plug before the mold?
> That bottom is asking for a 8inch pad


Thanks brother! This one is being built for @Think-like-a-Snook. I will take his input while building hull number 2 which will be a working plug and make any adjustments that he and I think are needed. “Even though I think I got her pretty darn close ) I got the foam pretty fair before glassing and layed the final in csm so fairing should go pretty good... “should”!
The pad is pretty wide @ 18”, my thinking here is so low hp “25” will still lift her up on the pad. Each “production hull will be spec’d to the customers needs. My thought process was more about low hp efficiency than speed while still having a platform that a couple “big” guys like myself can fish comfortably. 
An 8” pad a little more deadrise, and a 90 I bet she’d run in the 50’s though! But that’s another design altogether


----------



## Cut Runner

No, your right. That damned little guy on my left shoulder is addicted to speed! At the end of the day your low hp/efficient design is ideal. Now if we could get a all carbon boat with a small rotary motor midship going to a jet pump...


----------



## Sublime

Boatbrains said:


> Thanks brother! This one is being built for @Think-like-a-Snook. I will take his input while building hull number 2 which will be a working plug and make any adjustments that he and I think are needed. “Even though I think I got her pretty darn close ) I got the foam pretty fair before glassing and layed the final in csm so fairing should go pretty good... “should”!
> The pad is pretty wide @ 18”, my thinking here is so low hp “25” will still lift her up on the pad. Each “production hull will be spec’d to the customers needs. My thought process was more about low hp efficiency than speed while still having a platform that a couple “big” guys like myself can fish comfortably.
> An 8” pad a little more deadrise, and a 90 I bet she’d run in the 50’s though! But that’s another design altogether



But how many cupholders?


----------



## Guest

Cut Runner said:


> No, your right. That damned little guy on my left shoulder is addicted to speed! At the end of the day your low hp/efficient design is ideal. Now if we could get a all carbon boat with a small rotary motor midship going to a jet pump...


Dude, I like the way you think!


----------



## Guest

Sublime said:


> But how many cupholders?


Two! A right hand and a left hand!


----------



## CPurvis

Great thread! Nice Skiff! Think I might want one in the future once all the R&D is done. Ill be keeping my eye on this skiff build as i am more than likely going to be in the market for a 17ft skiff in the near future.


----------



## Backcountry 16

X


CPurvis said:


> Great thread! Nice Skiff! Think I might want one in the future once all the R&D is done. Ill be keeping my eye on this skiff build as i am more than likely going to be in the market for a 17ft skiff in the near future.


X2


----------



## BudT

Just went back and looked at the pics again. I like it more everytime I look at it.


----------



## Guest

I am very happy ya’ll like her so far! It is a little slow, but moving forward. Hope to have some good updates soon, James!


----------



## DuckNut

See post #236


----------



## CPurvis

DuckNut said:


> See post #236


?


----------



## anytide

side job


----------



## anytide

boat co.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I just saw the photos...digging it.


----------



## DuckNut

CPurvis said:


> ?


If you look right above your post at the blue line, go all the way to the right and you will see #309. That is post #309.

Go back and find #236

"[insert cricket sounds]"


----------



## topnative2

That is a wicked lookin' hull.........exciting.


----------



## Guest

topnative2 said:


> That is a wicked lookin' hull.........exciting.


Thank you!


----------



## DuckNut

If @Boatbrains procrastinates much longer, momma might have her a new raised flower bed for the side yard.


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> If @Boatbrains procrastinates much longer, momma might have her a new raised flower bed for the side yard.


Ouch, that one hurt a little brother!


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> Ouch, that one hurt a little brother!


Not nearly as much as skiff porn withdraw!


----------



## CPurvis

DuckNut said:


> If you look right above your post at the blue line, go all the way to the right and you will see #309. That is post #309.
> 
> Go back and find #236
> 
> "[insert cricket sounds]"


Hmmm I dont get that kinda useful info. weird. Maybe after i get a few more likes on this forum i will be granted with this! LOL


DuckNut said:


> If you look right above your post at the blue line, go all the way to the right and you will see #309. That is post #309.
> 
> Go back and find #236
> 
> "[insert cricket sounds]"


----------



## makin moves

CPurvis said:


> Hmmm I dont get that kinda useful info. weird. Maybe after i get a few more likes on this forum i will be granted with this! LOL


If you use your phone turn it side ways.


----------



## Guest

makin moves said:


> If you use your phone turn it side ways.


Good to know!


----------



## makin moves

Mine didn't show either so I turned my phone side ways and boom there it is. I learned something new today.


----------



## CPurvis

makin moves said:


> If you use your phone turn it side ways.


Well there ya go! Damn I learn something new everyday! Thanks


----------



## CPurvis

makin moves said:


> If you use your phone turn it side ways.


Well there ya go! Damn I learn something new everyday! Thanks


----------



## DuckNut

We just learned something new about you as well.

You have a little stuttering problem


----------



## CPurvis

DuckNut said:


> We just learned something new about you as well.
> 
> You have a little stuttering problem


Wha Wha Wha What are you talking about?


----------



## CPurvis

CPurvis said:


> Wha Wha Wha What are you talking about?


Why do i feel like im alway having to repeat myself around here! LOL


----------



## topnative2

cause its just like home!


----------



## anytide

CPurvis said:


> Why do i feel like im alway having to repeat myself around here! LOL


what?


----------



## topnative2

anytide said:


> what?


slam!


----------



## CPurvis

anytide said:


> what?


Why do i feel like im alway having to repeat myself around here! LOL


----------



## Guest

She’s right side up now! Gotta clean up the foam on inside and fill in the small gaps then glass it. We’ve decided on a 7’ front casting deck and 4’ rear deck. Will place bulkheads and floor support stringers and the a quick water test before cap goes on. All fairing will be done last since this thing will be glassed at all seams, and I like to do it all at once!


----------



## DuckNut

3 weeks to see you raked your sandbox!!!

Looks awesome BB.

Since I've been busting your hickories, and you know what I mean when I say, please hold off on posting a "bust" shot of her. Leave that for then grand finale.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

DuckNut said:


> 3 weeks to see you raked your sandbox!!!


This!!!! Lol


----------



## Guest

Man, ya’ll are brutal!

Could be worse, could be crickets until completion!


----------



## CPurvis

Boatbrains said:


> Man, ya’ll are brutal!
> 
> Could be worse, could be crickets until completion!


Or as @DuckNut likes to call it, post #236


----------



## Guest

CPurvis said:


> Or as @DuckNut likes to call it, post #236


What?


----------



## Guest




----------



## jonny

Those registration numbers and stickers. Don't like to stick to raw glass well. Be sure to have some receipts for the DMV. And be able to explain construction and show supplies to the FWC officer. The officer I had was cool. And very intrigued by the build method. He asked a whole lot of questions. And was there for some time 30-40minutes. Not sure if that is the norm or his curiosity. He said it was a lot different build than the mullet boats. He normally has to inspect. My official color on his report is "raw fiberglass"


----------



## CPurvis

Boatbrains said:


>


perfect!


----------



## makin moves

He's fixing the oyster rash on the bottom. Sorry no pics.


----------



## Guest

Saturday update!!!


----------



## derf1865

Boatbrains said:


> Saturday update!!!


Such a tease! I saw you replied to the thread on the active threads box on the homepage and ran to here faster than a striped-ass monkey!


----------



## Guest

derf1865 said:


> Such a tease! I saw you replied to the thread on the active threads box on the homepage and ran to here faster than a striped-ass monkey!


Sorry, had to for @DuckNut and the rest of the ball busters! Should have an update Monday sometime...


----------



## Guest

@jonny, thank’s for the heads up. I have a photo file on my phone of the build and all receipts in my safe for the irs next tax season! I am actually working on dealer/builder registration numbers now but won’t have for the “First ever” wet test of X-Caliber!


----------



## jonny

Boatbrains said:


> @jonny, thank’s for the heads up. I have a photo file on my phone of the build and all receipts in my safe for the irs next tax season! I am actually working on dealer/builder registration numbers now but won’t have for the “First ever” wet test of X-Caliber!


Go ahead and do a homemade on this one. It was easy to get. I have maybe a hour invested between the the officer and DMV. No need to deal with the CG just yet. The CG will test a prototype hull. It doesn't have to be a actual production model. I don't think having it registered will affect that.


----------



## Guest

And just for fun...

Who wants to play a little game?

(1) what’s it gonna draft loaded?
(2) will she be “tippy” or “stable”?
(3) time/length to plane?
(4) top speed?

To be fair, chines are still rounded/ not sharp, and hull is not yet faired.
By loaded I mean...
My brother and I @250#’s each roughly, plus 450#’s water weight to make up for larger capacity fuel tank, TM batteries, cap and floor weight, TM, PP, etc... I will be powering with a 3cyl, 30 yami 2smoker. What do ya’ll think?


----------



## Guest

jonny said:


> Go ahead and do a homemade on this one. It was easy to get. I have maybe a hour invested between the the officer and DMV. No need to deal with the CG just yet. The CG will test a prototype hull. It doesn't have to be a actual production model. I don't think having it registered will affect that.


Not doin CG yet as that involves a trip to Md and I will do that once I build a production model. Thanks again!


----------



## jonny

Is this gonna be a tiller? I got a 2015 Tohatsu 30 t/t with two props 3/4 blade and a Bobs Jackplate in the box. That I will be unloading soon for $2500. I just got it to test my hull with a 30. Gonna see how fast it will go with a 50 now.


----------



## topnative2

1. 6"-8
2.tippy
3.5 sec,, w/your brother up front
4. 25mph


----------



## Guest

This one will be a tiller but customer bought a 25zuke already. Only testing with my 30 because it is on hand and zuke is in ft myers.


----------



## jonny

jonny said:


> Is this gonna be a tiller? I got a 2015 Tohatsu 30 t/t with two props 3/4 blade and a Bobs Jackplate in the box. That I will be unloading soon for $2500. I just got it to test my hull with a 30. Gonna see how fast it will go with a 50 now.


Never mind you just posted you are using a Yami


----------



## Guest

topnative2 said:


> 1. 6"-8
> 2.tippy
> 3.5-10 sec,, w/your brother up front
> 4. 25mph


Nice honest estimate, I like it!


----------



## topnative2

Boatbrains said:


> Nice honest estimate, I like it!


free autographs on request


----------



## jonny

I thought I read the CG will come pick the boat up for you.


----------



## topnative2

I wanna know how that hull handles


----------



## Guest

jonny said:


> I thought I read the CG will come pick the boat up for you.


It is my understanding that you have to bring it up to the test facility in Md for them to beat up, abuse, and sink!


----------



## derf1865

Boatbrains said:


> Sorry, had to for @DuckNut and the rest of the ball busters! Should have an update Monday sometime...


You're all good man! Just thought I'd mess with ya; I just enjoy watching the skill at work!


----------



## makin moves

Luckily the law doesn't spend much time in your hood. I think you will be just fine when testing. I say 5-6 in. It better be tippy and she will scoot along 28-30 mph. But the real question how slow on plane will she run?!! Back creek beast!


----------



## CodyW

Boatbrains said:


> This one will be a tiller but customer bought a 25zuke already. Only testing with my 30 because it is on hand and zuke is in ft myers.


The buyer is in ft myers?


----------



## Guest

CodyW said:


> The buyer is in ft myers?


Naples


----------



## fjmaverick

Cool that means I get to see it in action


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Boatbrains said:


> And just for fun...
> 
> Who wants to play a little game?
> 
> (1) what’s it gonna draft loaded?
> (2) will she be “tippy” or “stable”?
> (3) time/length to plane?
> (4) top speed
> 
> 
> 1)5"
> 2)so so
> 3)4 sec.
> 4)33 mph
> To be fair, chines are still rounded/ not sharp, and hull is not yet faired.
> By loaded I mean...
> My brother and I @250#’s each roughly, plus 450#’s water weight to make up for larger capacity fuel tank, TM batteries, cap and floor weight, TM, PP, etc... I will be powering with a 3cyl, 30 yami 2smoker. What do ya’ll think?


33 mph


----------



## Guest

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> 33 mph


What about the rest?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Boatbrains said:


> What about the rest?


38mph with my Yamaha 70 2 stroke and a tunnel...


----------



## Guest

Last chance fellas!
What’s she gonna do?
Top speed?
Draft?
Hole shot?
Stability?
Wet test this evening!


----------



## Rookiemistake

32mph,draft 5.5,25ft,tippy


----------



## LowHydrogen

Boatbrains said:


> Last chance fellas!
> What’s she gonna do?
> Top speed? *28-32*
> Draft? *6-7" (less if ya'll would stay out of Sonny's)*
> Hole shot? *On plane in 1.5 boat lengths*
> Stability? *Tippy as hell (stay outta Sonny's ^^)*
> Wet test this evening!


answers in bold ^


----------



## eightwt

24.5
7
1.5 boat lengths
Ok for even an old guy like me.

Now if I was your marketing dept:
60+
Less than 2"
Levitates than goes like it was shot out of a cannon
Stable as a Ohio River coal barge


----------



## firecat1981

Boatbrains said:


> And just for fun...
> 
> Who wants to play a little game?
> 
> (1) what’s it gonna draft loaded?
> (2) will she be “tippy” or “stable”?
> (3) time/length to plane?
> (4) top speed?


1 - loaded like you say I'm going with 6.5"
2 - neither
3 - 3.5 seconds
4 - 29mph with the 30hp, comfy cruise at 23mph


----------



## bryson

You said you'll have 500# of people, plus 450# of weight to represent fuel and other stuff? That's a lot of weight for a small skiff, but the teaser sketches make it look like it has a decent beam.

So my guesses:

6.5" draft loaded up
pretty stable
plane time depends on prop, I'm guessing around 5 seconds
top speed loaded up, 27mph

Look forward to hearing how it goes! I'm assuming you at least have some bulkheads in there to keep the hull a little more rigid? I might have missed it in the thread.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Boatbrains said:


> Last chance fellas!
> What’s she gonna do?
> Top speed?
> Draft?
> Hole shot?
> Stability?
> Wet test this evening!


27 mph
7-8”
2 boat lengths
Moderately tippy


----------



## rvd

28
7
2 boat lengths
tippy


----------



## flyclimber

26 MPH because you'll need to tune the prop.
6" with me on it.
1.5 boat lengths with tabs buried. 
Moderately tippy.


----------



## rvd

28
7
2 boat lengths
tippyish


----------



## Guest

Results are in... sorta!
Had some motor troubles so testing didn’t go as planned. But will have motor sorted out tomorrow. Here is what we tested with.
330-350#’s added weight with batteries, fuel, fridged ridged, big a$$ igloo, and ballast water. Yamaha 30 3cyl 2st, prop unkown but pretty close, couldn’t get wound out due to motor problems, no tnt, no tabs, unfaired hull. I am happy, numbers will only improve!


----------



## Guest

Topped out at 30.1, but will improve once I take care of motor problem!
Hole shot was ok, didn’t get to play with it much, again... motor problem.
Handling... impressed for a skiff with no strakes and rounded chines, “will improve once I get the chines sharpend” 
Draft... “very pleased @ an honest 5”” with me and addition weight on board”


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Tried to upload the first holeshot video but the sight won’t let me. I did text it to a few that can vouch that “it ain’t bad considering it’s the first one and with motor stststuterin a little” Again, will adress the motor tomorrow! And, did I say I’m happy?!


----------



## Guest




----------



## flyclimber

I don't see a cap on that thing... But really that thing it sweet!


----------



## ascentone

Congrats! She looks beautiful in the water. How well does she pole?


----------



## manny2376

Someone’s got themselves a nice thing going! Great job!


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 70848


1) 2 knots
2) 5-6 inches
3) never
4) stable enough not to spill a drink

Great looking craft BB. 

About 3 degree rise at rest...super. Slightly less with you out of it - excellent!


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> 1) 2 knots
> 2) 5-6 inches
> 3) never
> 4) stable enough not to spill a drink
> 
> Great looking craft BB.
> 
> About 3 degree rise at rest...super. Slightly less with you out of it - excellent!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Guest

ascentone said:


> Congrats! She looks beautiful in the water. How well does she pole?


Honestly, not great without the chines being sharp and no strakes yet.


----------



## Guest

flyclimber said:


> I don't see a cap on that thing... But really that thing it sweet!


That’s why I added weight! Thank you sir!


----------



## rvd

Looks great!


----------



## Guest

rich dubroc said:


> Looks great!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Very very nice!


----------



## Guest

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Very very nice!


Thank you!


----------



## Pole Position

Congrats--really floats well on her lines.


----------



## Guest

Pole Position said:


> Congrats--really floats well on her lines.


Thank you sir!


----------



## Zika

Nice lines and impressive performance, James. Congrats!


----------



## Guest

Zika said:


> Nice lines and impressive performance, James. Congrats!


Thank you sir!


----------



## Chad Cohn

Looking forward to seeing the finished product but looks great so far.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Super nice dude, happy for you!


----------



## firecat1981

Boatbrains said:


> Results are in... sorta!
> Had some motor troubles so testing didn’t go as planned. But will have motor sorted out tomorrow. Here is what we tested with.
> 330-350#’s added weight with batteries, fuel, fridged ridged, big a$$ igloo, and ballast water. Yamaha 30 3cyl 2st, prop unkown but pretty close, couldn’t get wound out due to motor problems, no tnt, no tabs, unfaired hull. I am happy, numbers will only improve!


Congrats! She looks good.

However I'll have to contest the results. Didn't you have us guess with 500lbs of human and 450lbs of balast, lol?


----------



## Guest

firecat1981 said:


> Congrats! She looks good.
> 
> However I'll have to contest the results. Didn't you have us guess with 500lbs of human and 450lbs of balast, lol?


Yes, and why I never announced a “winner” lol! Will add more weight tonight, at least I was straight with ya’ll about the weight last night though.


----------



## DuckNut

firecat1981 said:


> Congrats! She looks good.
> 
> However I'll have to contest the results. Didn't you have us guess with 500lbs of human and 450lbs of balast, lol?


He also hoodwinked us with his poling results...it has to pole true, it has a rudder!


----------



## Sublime

Looking great James. Good job.


----------



## Cut Runner

Gratifying moment for sure. On the first run I wouldn't have worried about any numbers. First run is more concerned with how the hull runs, reacts in turns etc and hope for no odd running characteristic quirks. I have a feeling you'll be able to pull alot more weight out of your first hull from a mold.


----------



## Guest

Alright, alright, alright! Numbers are about the same! Total weight on board with two fat boys was right at 950lbs! Top speed was 27.5 mph gps with the load and the prop is a 9.25x13 with lots of rake. Not sure rpms at this point, but also not concerned as this was just a test motor to check design performance.
Draft went to just shy of 6”, maybe 5.75”. Hole shot improved a little. Unloaded and solo run she topped out right at 30.1-30.5 still, but feel that will improve with fairing, tnt, and propping the motor to the boat.


----------



## Guest

Can’t post video, but can at least show her on plane.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

View attachment 71050


----------



## devrep

nice job James but you got a lot O grindin and fillin to do boy. Wear your PPE.


----------



## Guest

devrep said:


> nice job James but you got a lot O grindin and fillin to do boy. Wear your PPE.


Yes, now the fun begins!


----------



## MAK

Very Nice! That dream is coming true. Has to feel great getting it in the water for a test run.


----------



## FlyBy

Well, I guess you're a proud papa tonight. Good job!


----------



## Guest

MAK said:


> Very Nice! That dream is coming true. Has to feel great getting it in the water for a test run.


Thank you! I am stoked and ready to get back to work now! She does what I intended her to do and I am very pleased with how well she does it! Thanks to all for sticken with me on this one, more to come!


----------



## Guest

FlyBy said:


> Well, I guess you're a proud papa tonight. Good job!


Yes sir, Thank you!


----------



## flyclimber

Those spray rails looks just like drake boatworks nomad, with a HB bow line. I kinda dig it!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Here you go boys


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Next


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Next


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Next


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Last


----------



## Guest

Thanks Mak!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Boatbrains said:


> Thanks Mak!!!


That’s my rapper name...


----------



## Guest

Smackdaddy53 said:


> That’s my rapper name...


It’s late brother, it’s late!


----------



## Flatbroke426

lookin damn good


----------



## Guest

Flatbroke426 said:


> lookin damn good


Thank you!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Nice attitude running...


----------



## devrep

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Here you go boys


I've been watching all of his steel boat vids.


----------



## Guest

devrep said:


> I've been watching all of his steel boat vids.


Gets up pretty good for a steel hull with a 30 eh?


----------



## jonny

Man isn't just cool as hell. To be traveling along on a craft you designed and built? Not many people get to experience this. Welcome to the club


----------



## trekker

Awesome stuff, Bro.


----------



## DuckNut

Insert cricket sounds to keep on page 1


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> Insert cricket sounds to keep on page 1


The path to perfection cannot be rushed...


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> The path to perfection cannot be rushed...


Agree. But we can't possibly let the thread get buried on page 2.


----------



## Chris Morejohn

Congratulations BB, 
Well done, nothing like seeing and feeling your own vision out on the water. 
Now get it built so you can start on version #2.


----------



## Guest

Chris Morejohn said:


> Congratulations BB,
> Well done, nothing like seeing and feeling your own vision out on the water.
> Now get it built so you can start on version #2.


@Chris Morejohn, your work has inspired me for many years brother! I had been so busy up until my father got sick to realize I was just working the daily grind and something was missing. That something was pursuing something I believed in and truly loved doing! Thank you for all your help and knowledge from myself and everyone on this forum!

The cap is getting built this week and all the fun stuff begins!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Super nice James! Happy for you, it's moving right along.

I would never tell a boatbuilder his craft because I am definitely not one, but as a boat user and fisherman I would say. Add some chase tubes to this beast from the back, even where people don't expect to need them. In the floor to the front, maybe one that stops under the coffin box if you're adding one, a couple down each side in the cap one stopping amidships and one going fwd. Makes it SO much nicer when you want to add or rig a light, pump, or something new not to have to do surgery just to add a little something. 

That's something I have on my boat that I really appreciate, but a TON of boats are lacking. 

You've probably already got that in the works, but it was just a thought I was having.


----------



## Guest

LowHydrogen said:


> Super nice James! Happy for you, it's moving right along.
> 
> I would never tell a boatbuilder his craft because I am definitely not one, but as a boat user and fisherman I would say. Add some chase tubes to this beast from the back, even where people don't expect to need them. In the floor to the front, maybe one that stops under the coffin box if you're adding one, a couple down each side in the cap one stopping amidships and one going fwd. Makes it SO much nicer when you want to add or rig a light, pump, or something new not to have to do surgery just to add a little something.
> 
> That's something I have on my boat that I really appreciate, but a TON of boats are lacking.
> 
> You've probably already got that in the works, but it was just a thought I was having.


Oh yeah, she’ll be as rigger friendly as possible!


----------



## BudT

Very impressed, thanks Mac for videos. Numbers are very respectable especially for something that was a concept only a few months ago. It leaves flat and as mentioned, appears to have a nice attitude while running. Glad it is coming together so nicely for you.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Love the lines. Can't wait to see it all dolled up.


----------



## derf1865

Tx_Whipray said:


> Love the lines. Can't wait to see it all dolled up.


"Dolled up" haven't heard that expression since someone was complementing my dad on his John Deere he plows up peanuts with. Good stuff.


----------



## jonterr

Bump?


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> Have a deadline of June but gonna shoot for May!


OK. It is May and June is fast approaching.

We need updates or this build never happened.


----------



## Guest




----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


>


Thats funny...

How about this one:


----------



## Guest

Lost a full day yesterday making major repairs on wife’s truck! But managed to rough out the cap mold today after working out some little/major fitment details. Whole lotta hatches on the rear deck. Front will have a bulkhead hatch only.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Looking good man!


----------



## DuckNut

What you using for edge band?

Explain the "box"


----------



## Guest

“Edge band” is pvc/vinyl screen/lattice battens from the big orange box store. The box is for a 5 gallon bait bucket for when his wife goes along. I am making it double duty though... I am insulating it so it will be a 20qt “roughly” cooler too for the days the bait bucket isn’t in use. It is shaped so that when the bucket sits in it the bottom edge of the bucket almost touches the sides/ same for top. It will have a notch so that a battery powered aerator will fit down in with it. The cooler lid will be removed when bait bucket is in use.


----------



## DuckNut

That's ingenious. 

Double dooty...love it!


----------



## BassFlats

A great way to save space. A porta- potty baitwell combo.


----------



## topnative2

Does the hull design do what u wanted it to do?

It almost looks like the water is getting pushed down and out in the back.....unless it is my lying eyes after one cup


----------



## Guest

topnative2 said:


> Does the hull design do what u wanted it to do?
> 
> It almost looks like the water is getting pushed down and out in the back.....unless it is my lying eyes after one cup


It performs very well!


----------



## topnative2

Excellent!


----------



## DuckNut

One more thread and this will be lost on page 2.

Bump


----------



## Guest

The thread might be slow, but trust me... I am working on the important things! Skiff is coming along nicely. I’m not gonna bore ya’ll with the fun stuff like fairing and sanding! Next time ya’ll se her she will be Carolina blue and cool white!


----------



## BassFlats

I happen to like the fairing-camo pattern


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> The thread might be slow, but trust me... I am working on the important things! Skiff is coming along nicely. I’m not gonna bore ya’ll with the fun stuff like fairing and sanding! Next time ya’ll se her she will be Carolina blue and cool white!


Thattaboy!!!

Great plan.


----------



## JDBlount97

New member and first time poster here .. I just binge read this entire thread ... Your talent is remarkable as well as inspiring !!! 
Thank you for sharing it .. I have already learned ALOT!


----------



## DuckNut

We're not letting you slip over to page 2!


----------



## Guest

Just tryin to keep up with @Travis Smith while building @Think-like-a-Snook the best skiff money can buy!


----------



## Guest

Yep, I went there!


----------



## Guest

Yep, I went there!


----------



## Chris Carlson

Great job BB ... been following this thread from the beginning! A lot has to be said for you and Chris in working this out! 
I hope your “Blood - Sweat & Tears” comes to a positive!!!!


----------



## Chris Carlson

Offer a basic platform for both tiller & console .... let us decide on how to finish them .... keep the hull “a project” for this group .... and keep the price tag minimal .... and “I think you’ll be rolling”!!!! No top cap .... just suggested idea’s with rough dimension’s!!! We’re actually just buying a “project hull” with suggested guidance “through the designer”!!! 
I think you’ll have the the completion “chasing there own tails”!!! 
Just a “thought”?


----------



## Chris Carlson

Chris Carlson said:


> Offer a basic platform for both tiller & console .... let us decide on how to finish them .... keep the hull “a project” for this group .... and keep the price tag minimal .... and “I think you’ll be rolling”!!!! No top cap .... just suggested idea’s with rough dimension’s!!! We’re actually just buying a “project hull” with suggested guidance “through the designer”!!!
> I think you’ll have the the completion “chasing there own tails”!!!
> Just a “thought”?


“Competition that is”...


----------



## el9surf

Chris Carlson said:


> Offer a basic platform for both tiller & console .... let us decide on how to finish them .... keep the hull “a project” for this group .... and keep the price tag minimal .... and “I think you’ll be rolling”!!!! No top cap .... just suggested idea’s with rough dimension’s!!! We’re actually just buying a “project hull” with suggested guidance “through the designer”!!!
> I think you’ll have the the completion “chasing there own tails”!!!
> Just a “thought”?


Problem with that is he will see his blood sweat and tears rigged by people that have no idea what they are doing. Then when people see those boats they will think the finish work is a reflection of the builder.


----------



## Guest

el9surf said:


> Problem with that is he will see his blood sweat and tears rigged by people that have no idea what they are doing. Then when people see those boats they will think the finish work is a reflection of the builder.


My Daddy always said that if you don’t know what your doin, just work fast!


----------



## devrep

where's the boat?


----------



## Guest

devrep said:


> where's the boat?


It’s not blue yet. I told ya’ll next time you see it, it will be blue!


----------



## DuckNut

After 6 months of this strip tease my balls are Carolina blue!


----------



## 17376

Boatbrains said:


> My Daddy always said that if you don’t know what your doin, just work fast!



This is why I’m working fast!


----------



## SomaliPirate

I'm gonna need one with a full tower so I can sling live chum, and a kickin sound system to blast my Jason Aldean albums when me and 25 of my best friends are scalloping.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm gonna need one with a full tower so I can sling live chum, and a kickin sound system to blast my Jason Aldean albums when me and 25 of my best friends are scalloping.


You’re dead to me...


----------



## SomaliPirate

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You’re dead to me...


Fine then, I'm giving your spot on the pontoon boat to my ex-brother in law. He always brings a couple cases of Natty Light anyway so it's a win-win!


----------



## KingFlySC

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm gonna need one with a full tower so I can sling live chum, and a kickin sound system to blast my Jason Aldean albums when me and 25 of my best friends are scalloping.


*eyetwitch* lol


----------



## flyclimber

SomaliPirate said:


> I'm gonna need one with a full tower so I can sling live chum, and a kickin sound system to blast my Jason Aldean albums when me and 25 of my best friends are scalloping.


May you find every rock with nothing but your lower unit.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Let’s see this blue hull...


----------



## DuckNut

2 more threads and you're on page 2...not hsppening.


----------



## 17376

It might be blue!!!


----------



## EdK13

Blue Monday- hummm here is hoping the fast is over....\ha


----------



## 17376

Him testing it yesterday! I was in the camera boat. He considers it a microskiff bc of it running so shallow. You all won’t believe how shallow it runs. He ran all the way until it ran out of water.


----------



## firecat1981

Well just to keep this near the top, and because I'm just curious, What thickness did you plank the hull in 1/2"?


----------



## 17376

3/4


----------



## Guest

Ok, I’ll bite it is “planked” in 3/4 carbon core pe


----------



## firecat1981

Wow, thicker then I thought. What thickness of plywood would you say it bends like at 3/4"? Just curious in case I do another stitch and glue quicky.


----------



## Guest

3/8 maybe but I have only done a couple s&g hulls and they were 20yrs ago.


----------



## DuckNut

Hey guys, guess what?

I got to see a CAROLINA BLUE BOAT!

It is beautiful.

BB should have it all polished up like a mirror in just a few short months.

I will say there was a tremendous amount of thought that went into this hull and i think BB has just completed a very competitive hull.

I know we give you a lot of crap but you did a stellar job on this hull.


----------



## EdK13

DuckNut said:


> Hey guys, guess what?
> 
> I got to see a CAROLINA BLUE BOAT!
> 
> It is beautiful.
> 
> BB should have it all polished up like a mirror in just a few short months.
> 
> I will say there was a tremendous amount of thought that went into this hull and i think BB has just completed a very competitive hull.
> 
> I know we give you a lot of crap but you did a stellar job on this hull.


I knew it'd be a blue Monday.


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> Hey guys, guess what?
> 
> I got to see a CAROLINA BLUE BOAT!
> 
> It is beautiful.
> 
> BB should have it all polished up like a mirror in just a few short months.
> 
> I will say there was a tremendous amount of thought that went into this hull and i think BB has just completed a very competitive hull.
> 
> I know we give you a lot of crap but you did a stellar job on this hull.


Thank you, that truly means a lot!
And I like the jabs, they make me laugh!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Brains, don't ferget d stainless steel rub rail. N polish it to d mirror finish.
U gonna have commercial fishermen finish n super duper finish versions? Skiffs fer all. 
Almost fergot d levitation switch, gotta keep up wit higher end boats.


----------



## DuckNut

Any chance you are going to have this flipped by your birthday?


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> Any chance you are going to have this flipped by your birthday?


Mums the word.


But... unfortunately no. The heat stress took it’s toll on me. I am feeling a little better and back on it and the other project. Should have X wrapped up and unveiled in a week or two and the other by August fingers crossed all goes smooth from here on out.


----------



## makin moves

Boatbrains said:


> Mums the word.
> 
> 
> But... unfortunately no. The heat stress took it’s toll on me. I am feeling a little better and back on it and the other project. Should have X wrapped up and unveiled in a week or two and the other by August fingers crossed all goes smooth from here on out.


No joke it's brutal out


----------



## 17376

Well judging by his birthday is in April. We have nearly another year!


----------



## DuckNut

Travis Smith said:


> Well judging by his birthday is in April. We have nearly another year!


Well shiz, I thought it was July 8th - that's what his profile says.

OK - to be fair I failed to specify which year.

Hehe


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> Well shiz, I thought it was July 8th - that's what his profile says.
> 
> OK - to be fair I failed to specify which year.
> 
> Hehe


It’s actually the 7th, guess I need to figure out how to fix that lol!


----------



## DuckNut

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BB!!!


----------



## devrep

I did my 2.5 acres today, mow/ trim/ blow. hot as hell.


----------



## Guest

devrep said:


> I did my 2.5 acres today, mow/ trim/ blow. hot as hell.


Not so hot right this second though is it lol! Bet your glad ya got it done! It’ll be knee high again tomorrow though after this rain!


----------



## EdK13

Started my .3 acres... too hot. Not a fan of hell on... texas summers.


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BB!!!


Thank you! Now to figure out how to change the dang profile!


----------



## devrep

Boatbrains said:


> Not so hot right this second though is it lol! Bet your glad ya got it done! It’ll be knee high again tomorrow though after this rain!


got it covered.


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> Thank you! Now to figure out how to change the dang profile!


Shoot a message to anytide


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> Shoot a message to anytide


Eh, I’ll let ya’ll think I’m a day younger for now


----------



## DuckNut

Missed by a day...who cares. Next year the day will fall on a day that ends with a "y" as well.


----------



## EdK13

devrep said:


> got it covered.
> View attachment 81446


More shop porn. Nice cup holder BTW.


----------



## el9surf

devrep said:


> got it covered.
> View attachment 81446


Sweet mower. That thing needs its own thread. 

BB, if you are waiting for the heat to subside we are going to be here till October waiting.


----------



## Guest

el9surf said:


> Sweet mower. That thing needs its own thread.
> 
> BB, if you are waiting for the heat to subside we are going to be here till October waiting.


Not waiting, but doctor gave me strict orders! Have to be very careful or else at the moment!!!


----------



## devrep

James did you get heat stroke?


----------



## 17376

Right now I think we’re both waiting on the rain... it’s ridiculous!


----------



## devrep

rained like hell today just after I finished my yard. had thunder and lighting going off right over my house. pity the poor scallopers…


----------



## Guest

devrep said:


> James did you get heat stroke?


No, but came too close for comfort!
Heat stressed to point of falling out, severe dehydration with brown pee, etc... been here before and should have seen the signs but my foolish self didn’t. Sad thing is... I have lots of training over the years on this very thing. I am outta the woods and feeling better but still having to avoid direct sun and get out of the heat every chance I can.


----------



## devrep

sometimes when running hard its easy to forget to keep hydrated. feel better.


----------



## Backcountry 16

Try being an ac guy this time of year 12 hour days and everyone is mad at you whenever you tell them their house won't do 72 degrees at noon. The best is whenever they tell me how hot it is news flash I do it 12 hours a day


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Brains, need to work at night. R work for 30 minutes n rest n rehydrate 1 hour cycles. Don't u jus love all d sidewalk superintendents giving u verbal help.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

I thought an air conditioner can only lower the temperature 18degees? Been having Florida heat pump units since 1980 n awsum units. 2 different units n nearly 40 years service, keep coils n drain clean....oh n by d way it's going to be 100 degrees in South Mississippi today.


----------



## Backcountry 16

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> I thought an air conditioner can only lower the temperature 18degees?


Bingo maybe 20 if you're lucky


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Boatbrains said:


> No, but came too close for comfort!
> Heat stressed to point of falling out, severe dehydration with brown pee, etc... been here before and should have seen the signs but my foolish self didn’t. Sad thing is... I have lots of training over the years on this very thing. I am outta the woods and feeling better but still having to avoid direct sun and get out of the heat every chance I can.


Do you want kidney stones, too...because that’s how you get kidney stones


----------



## Guest

Tx_Whipray said:


> Do you want kidney stones, too...because that’s how you get kidney stones


Don’t want stones, didn’t want any of this to happen though to be honest. It just did.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Drink water, no fizzy anything.


----------



## 17376

Water isn’t that good for you. It flushed your electrolytes out.. drink some pedialyte..

Or make some sole water. Add a spoonful to a glass of water.


----------



## Guest

Both!!!


----------



## Guest

Tried to get the Doc to give me a couple bags of lactated ringers to bring home but was a tough sell!


----------



## 17376

I remember some days of IVs. Makes you feel better in a few hours


----------



## Pole Position

I don't have much to say. Take care, Travis............


----------



## 17376

I’m sorry for my stupidity pole position, please explain your post lol


----------



## Surffshr

This thread is Hallmark Card hell. Great Job!, Congratulations!, Get Well Soon., Happy Birthday!, Condolences..., Apologies...


----------



## Guest

Surffshr said:


> This thread is Hallmark Card hell. Great Job!, Congratulations!, Get Well Soon., Happy Birthday!, Condolences..., Apologies...[/QUOTE
> LMAO! Thank you, I think


----------



## Guest

@Surffshr... Dude, that was awesome! I think my sides are about to split!


----------



## Guest

Spilled a little bit o my pedialyte!


----------



## makin moves

Ha!


----------



## topnative2

If your not peeing you are not drinking enough

put some ice cubes in your hat...hat on head

get under the hose often


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Travis Smith said:


> Water isn’t that good for you. It flushed your electrolytes out.. drink some pedialyte..
> 
> Or make some sole water. Add a spoonful to a glass of water.


I was referring to while working in the heat. Drinking carbonated water, beer or anything fizzy will dehydrate you. Water was around well before Gatorade or any fancy pants drinks. 
After getting overheated I agree on the Pedialyte. 
I have done my fair share of busting ass in hundred degree days. I ran a hurricane shutter fabrication shop and installation crew for almost a decade. People always wanted shutters during the hottest parts of the year. Framing houses for a long time before that. I got overheated too many times and there was one time I thought I’d never recover from. 
Get well James!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Travis Smith said:


> Water isn’t that good for you. It flushed your electrolytes out.. drink some pedialyte..
> 
> Or make some sole water. Add a spoonful to a glass of water.


Neither is just drinking pedialyte, Gatorade or whatever else you want to substitute in. You need a balance. 3:1 water to whatever...

If you have overstepped your boundaries take a shot of apple cider vinegar or pickle juice. 

Remember fellas hydration starts the day before.


----------



## Backcountry 16

The only water I drink is whenever my ice melts in the rum.


----------



## CKEAT

Coors Light has a ton of water in it. I am all good. 

JK of course  

Much of this has to do with acclimation and physical fitness, no substitute for diet and fitness discipline / routine.


----------



## CKEAT

After sending that I thought, "that is going to offend some folks". I mean that in a good way, I have seen many lives changed for the better with this and I guess I was just thinking out loud. 

Sorry if that offended anyone.


----------



## bryson

I heard flat-billed hats give more shade and keep you cooler


----------



## Pole Position

Travis Smith said:


> I’m sorry for my stupidity pole position, please explain your post lol


Geezus--I don't even remember writing that. But when I saw the day it posted, I realized there was a reason for my incoherance--damn 4th of July weekend party. Carry on...


----------



## BudT

Glad to hear your on the road to recovery. In my experience, once it happens you are never the same. The body goes into protective mode much quicker. I didn't sweat nearly before like I do now. If I even think about working in the heat the waterworks come on. Kinda sucks, but it has taught me to pace myself.


----------



## el9surf

BudT said:


> Glad to hear your on the road to recovery. In my experience, once it happens you are never the same. The body goes into protective mode much quicker. I didn't sweat nearly before like I do now. If I even think about working in the heat the waterworks come on. Kinda sucks, but it has taught me to pace myself.


Agreed


----------



## makin moves

Bump almost got shuffled to the second page.


----------



## DuckNut

makin moves said:


> Bump almost got shuffled to the second page.


I just resuscitated it from page 2


----------



## Guest

Thanks @DuckNut! Not to worry boys, I am feelin better and mostly back to my self again! Will be updating soon! Still taking it easy and have to be careful but progressing slowly.


----------



## derf1865

Boatbrains said:


> Thanks @DuckNut! Not to worry boys, I am feelin better and mostly back to my self again! Will be updating soon! Still taking it easy and have to be careful but progressing slowly.


Glad you're feeling better!


----------



## makin moves

Bb says he's almost done but this thread keep slip sliding away......


----------



## GullsGoneWild

Hopefully one day soon we'll open the thread and see a skiff


----------



## trekker

Maybe BB won the lottery and retired.


----------



## Guest

Just been recovering from heat stress gents! It really slowed me down, but I am whittling away slowly. Been feeling much better but the weather here is killing me right now! Hopefully soon!


----------



## DuckNut

You really are going to make me come up there and help you finish this thing aren't you???


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> You really are going to make me come up there and help you finish this thing aren't you???


Nah, I got it brother! Moving forward again slowly.


----------



## yobata

Can't we just see a current progress photo? I'm not Sting damit, I can't last that long


----------



## DuckNut

He's got that carolina blue baby out on a test run.


----------



## BassFlats

James gave up on the X-Caliber and bought a Gheenoe.


----------



## Guest

BassFlats said:


> James gave up on the X-Caliber and bought a Gheenoe.


Not in a million years brother!


----------



## yobata

DuckNut said:


> He's got that carolina blue baby out on a test run.


looks tippy


----------



## firecat1981

BassFlats said:


> James gave up on the X-Caliber and bought a Gheenoe.


That's like going from a badass sportscar to a minivan. Sorry Travis, lol.


----------



## 17376

So you think... right now my gheenoe is going down the river with no issues.. the x cal is sitting there collecting dust. And at this rate, we may never know what it will do. But don’t worry I’ll go over there in a couple weeks and finish it.


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> So you think... right now my gheenoe is going down the river with no issues.. the x cal is sitting there collecting dust. And at this rate, we may never know what it will do. But don’t worry I’ll go over there in a couple weeks and finish it.


Hahaha! Ass!


----------



## DuckNut

Travis Smith said:


> So you think... right now my gheenoe is going down the river with no issues.. the x cal is sitting there collecting dust. And at this rate, we may never know what it will do. But don’t worry I’ll go over there in a couple weeks and finish it.


I'll meet you and we'll make James buy the beer.


----------



## 17376

Sounds good!!


----------



## 17376

I just trying to figure out how there are 28 pages to this thread but no boat to show for..... mhmm


----------



## NativeBone

DuckNut said:


> I'll meet you and we'll make James buy the beer.


And we all know how that is going go


----------



## Guest

Well, I guess I could stop answering all the pm’s, texts, phone calls, and emails about other’s projects and I might speed up a little! Or maybe hire me a body man to help out?


----------



## 17376

I told you I would send him you way! Best $350 you will ever spend


----------



## Battfisher

Boatbrains said:


> Well, I guess I could stop answering all the pm’s, texts, phone calls, and emails about other’s projects and I might speed up a little! Or maybe hire me a body man to help out?


Give me about 6 hours with the boat along with some 60 grit sandpaper and I'll knock that *@!&# out. Free of charge. (I'm one of the guilty parties that abused James's good nature in providing guidance on every aspect of my remodel)


----------



## Guest

Battfisher said:


> Give me about 6 hours with the boat along with some 60 grit sandpaper and I'll knock that *@!&# out. Free of charge. (I'm one of the guilty parties that abused James's good nature in providing guidance on every aspect of my remodel)


Thanks for the offer, but she is way past 60grit!


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Boatbrains said:


> Thanks for the offer, but she is way past 60grit!


Boy o boy day sur like abusing u


----------



## devrep

Boatbrains said:


> Well, I guess I could stop answering all the pm’s, texts, phone calls, and emails about other’s projects and I might speed up a little! Or maybe hire me a body man to help out?


I think you found a solution. implement it.


----------



## DuckNut

Travis Smith said:


> I just trying to figure out how there are 28 pages to this thread but no boat to show for..... mhmm


Haha...there were 50 pages for the much anticipated HB with a bunch of bitching along the way.


----------



## DuckNut

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Boy o boy day sur like abusing u


Ancient Chinese proverb...when we stop picking on you, we no longer care.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Bump.


----------



## 17376

I bet he is going to use the excuse that this hurricane is slowing him down now.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Too hot, too cold, too humid, too dry, there's a hurricane, the Goldie Locks of Glass...￼


----------



## DuckNut

His dog ate his chicken...

The sun came up in the east...

Not enough wind to blow the dust away...

His lawnmower (goat) took a crap in his work area...

Been harvesting carrots...

...


----------



## FlyBy

I think he finished it and is fishing out of it because it was just too damn good a boat to let go.


----------



## topnative2

Skiff Warming is increasing!


----------



## LowHydrogen

However long it takes, it's gonna be a sweet ride.


----------



## 17376

As he pulls it around with his tractor.


----------



## Battfisher

I’ve seen a bootlegged picture. I’ll have one of those hulls at some point.


----------



## Rick hambric

I figured out why he called it EXCALIBER. It’s a mythical boat that exists only in dreams and stories you tell your kids... 
SHOW US THE DAMNED BOAT!!!


----------



## jonterr

Rick hambric said:


> I figured out why he called it EXCALIBER. It’s a mythical boat that exists only in dreams and stories you tell your kids...
> SHOW US THE DAMNED BOAT!!!


BUMP


----------



## DuckNut

NativeBone said:


> And we all know how that is going go
> View attachment 88962


That is a pic of anytide


----------



## DuckNut

jonterr said:


> BUMP


Its potato harvesting time.

Next week it will be time to start picking the sunflower seeds.

Whew...at least we made it through egg plant season.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

You guys are savages


----------



## 17376

I’m starting to feel like BB..I should’ve been done with BC16s skiff by now. But it’s been raining everyday, too hot, wind was blowing the wrong way, too many bugs, and my dog ate my plans. But no worries I’ll have pictures tomorrow. 


2 weeks later:

Ducknut
BUMP “we’re not going to let you fall to the second page”

Still no pictures


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’ll take some spy pics next week


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Man...every time I see this thread pop up I get excited thinking I’m going to see this mythological boat. But, no. Never. Maybe we should let this one die. I don’t think even King Arthur can pull this one out.


----------



## el9surf

This reminds me of the hot chick your buddy keeps bragging about but nobody ever sees.


----------



## devrep

apparently the tipping point of the collective has been reached?


----------



## Guest

Signing out, got customers to take care of. Ya’ll take care, it’s been fun chattin with ya, James!


----------



## BudT

Awe c'mon back BB, we'll be nice I promise!


----------



## 17376

Now I feel bad because I got this going today


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Travis Smith said:


> Now I feel bad because I got this going today


Ran him outta here


----------



## BudT

He's handled much worse. He's a tough cat, no worries.


----------



## NativeBone




----------



## el9surf

Boatbrains said:


> Signing out, got customers to take care of. Ya’ll take care, it’s been fun chattin with ya, James!


Come on BB, we are just having fun. If we didn't like you the jokes would have stopped long ago. Seriously though I check this thread every week hoping to see a blue skiff.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

el9surf said:


> Come on BB, we are just having fun. If we didn't like you the jokes would have stopped long ago. Seriously though I check this thread every week hoping to see a blue skiff.


I do too. 

Kinda starting to feel like the guy who’s been “friend zoned.” 

Always hoping but never getting.


----------



## yobata

The blue skiff is real, and its spectacular!!


----------



## topnative2

Got your back


----------



## DuckNut

Yes it most certainly is real. It is also spectacular.

When it is revealed you will see why it has taken a bit longer than expected. James has designed and built a very impressive skiff.


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Damn it! Got me again...


----------



## MatthewAbbott

DuckNut said:


> Yes it most certainly is real. It is also spectacular.
> 
> When it is revealed you will see why it has taken a bit longer than expected. James has designed and built a very impressive skiff.


I’m sure it’ll be a fantastic little boat.


----------



## jonterr

MatthewAbbott said:


> I’m sure it’ll be a fantastic little boat.


Soooooo

Did y'all really piss him off so bad he bailed on this thread?


----------



## MatthewAbbott

jonterr said:


> Soooooo
> 
> Did y'all really piss him off so bad he bailed on this thread?


I sure hope not. @Boatbrains knows more about building/repairing boats than I ever will... probably more than most who’ve posted on this thread...


----------



## DuckNut

Guys, 

He and I talked and suggested he stop posting pics a long time ago. I have been kept abreast of the progress and I will tell you that there is indeed a beautiful Carolina blue skiff.


----------



## Backcountry 16

DuckNut said:


> Guys,
> 
> He and I talked and suggested he stop posting pics a long time ago. I have been kept abreast of the progress and I will tell you that there is indeed a beautiful Carolina blue skiff.


Yes it is definitely looks bad ass painted.


----------



## flyclimber

DuckNut said:


> Guys,
> 
> He and I talked and suggested he stop posting pics a long time ago. I have been kept abreast of the progress and I will tell you that there is indeed a beautiful Carolina blue skiff.





Backcountry 16 said:


> Yes it is definitely looks bad ass painted.


That is just cruel....


----------



## MatthewAbbott

@DuckNut , @Backcountry 16 how much is he paying y’all? Lol. J/k

One of these days I’ll have a notification for this thread; I’ll open it, and I’ll see this awesome boat y’all speak of. Until then...


----------



## MatthewAbbott




----------



## 17376

I will say it is a good looking boat! I have seen it


----------



## el9surf

DuckNut said:


> Guys,
> 
> He and I talked and suggested he stop posting pics a long time ago. I have been kept abreast of the progress and I will tell you that there is indeed a beautiful Carolina blue skiff.


Thanks ducknut, now we know who to blame.


----------



## eightwt

I believe in Boatbrains.


----------



## firecat1981

Just curious, is this to protect his design until he gets it copywrited/patented?


----------



## DuckNut

firecat1981 said:


> Just curious, is this to protect his design until he gets it copywrited/patented?


Well, he wants to turn it into a business, doesn't he?


----------



## Sublime

I've seen the finished hull upside down. A lot went into it. Props to Boatbrains.


----------



## LowHydrogen

I'm glad he's protecting his work, as far as this thread is concerned.





I'm still gonna send bump it....




Little entertainment for the wait.


----------



## firecat1981

DuckNut said:


> Well, he wants to turn it into a business, doesn't he?


Yes, but he started the thread, didn't he?


----------



## Backcountry 16

Sublime said:


> I've seen the finished hull upside down. A lot went into it. Props to Boatbrains.


Damn I thought I was special.


----------



## BassFlats

Do you need a gold ticket out of a Wonka bar to see the boat?


----------



## devrep

I got some recent photos, looks like an interesting design.


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Brain's build is what others talk about doing n never followed thru.


----------



## DuckNut

No Bait / Lures Only said:


> Brain's build is what others talk about doing n never followed thru.


Yes. The mentality of don't fix what nots broken does not apply here. It was designed from decades of experience on boats.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’m standing 30 feet from her right now...


----------



## el9surf

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m standing 30 feet from her right now...


Prove it


----------



## No Bait / Lures Only

Only thing i couldn't talk him into was a pocket


----------



## DuckNut

I got me some pictures!!!

So slick.

Awesome BB and happy to get you off whatever page this was on and back on top.


----------



## DuckNut

@Boatbrains - 

Go away and come back when you are done. Thank you.


----------



## makin moves

I want a teaser pic! Where is a whistleblower when you need one?


----------



## DuckNut

makin moves said:


> I want a teaser pic!












There you go


----------



## makin moves

DuckNut said:


> View attachment 94478
> 
> 
> There you go


That's all I need! Thank you!


----------



## Backcountry 16

Me too duck nut nice cap with storage everywhere.


----------



## DuckNut

makin moves said:


> That's all I need! Thank you!


I'm sworn to secrecy until HE lights her up.


----------



## SeaDrifter

Awesome build! Subscribed...




Michael


----------



## FlyBy

makin moves said:


> I want a teaser pic! Where is a whistleblower when you need one?


Adam Schiff can find one for you. And write the statement.


----------



## Rick hambric

Damn, saw an update and was hoping @Boatbrains had finally posted a pic. But alas, my hopes were raised for nothing. Again.


----------



## fjmaverick

Rick hambric said:


> Damn, saw an update and was hoping @Boatbrains had finally posted a pic. But alas, my hopes were raised for nothing. Again.


@2020


----------



## FlyBy

I think BB has been hacked by the Chinese trying to steal his technology and is keeping a low profile.


----------



## DuckNut

FlyBy said:


> I think BB has been hacked by the Chinese trying to steal his technology and is keeping a low profile.


He's over in Ukraine gathering info.

He'll be back soon.


----------



## jonterr

DuckNut said:


> He's over in Ukraine gathering info.
> 
> He'll be back soon.


He's posting on other threads, so he has power


----------



## Backwater

el9surf said:


> Prove it


I was there when Smackdaddy53 was there. Here's your proof! In true microskiff community fashion, here's a vid of Smackdaddy feeding James' hog some beer! 






The boat looks bad ass in person and James is a good guy (and very knowledgeable). I had a problem with my Yami OB and he ripped into it (like removing the head) within minutes and quickly isolated what the problem was within minutes.

He just had a health issue come up recently that has slowed him down a bit tho and is taking it easy until he get's over it. So I'm sure he's been off the radar for that reason. But he'll recover and be on it soon (and maybe he's already on it, who knows!).

Ted


----------



## BassFlats

BS. Smack would never waste a beer on a pig.


----------



## Guest

It’s called pre seasoning! Don’t worry, I’ll be back at it soon guys! Not sure how it’s all gonna end yet, but I will be finishing up my obligations! Thanks to you all for sticken around! Maybe some teaser pics by the weekend.


----------



## Guest

Backwater said:


> I was there when Smackdaddy53 was there. Here's your proof! In true microskiff community fashion, here's a vid of Smackdaddy feeding James' hog some beer!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The boat looks bad ass in person and James is a good guy (and very knowledgeable). I had a problem with my Yami OB and he ripped into it (like removing the head) within minutes and quickly isolated what the problem was within minutes.
> 
> He just had a health issue come up recently that has slowed him down a bit tho and is taking it easy until he get's over it. So I'm sure he's been off the radar for that reason. But he'll recover and be on it soon (and maybe he's already on it, who knows!).
> 
> Ted


Thank you!


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> It’s called pre seasoning! Don’t worry, I’ll be back at it soon guys! Not sure how it’s all gonna end yet, but I will be finishing up my obligations! Thanks to you all for sticken around! Maybe some teaser pics by the weekend.


NOPE!!!

Next pics need to be finished product.


----------



## el9surf

Glad you came back despite our constant badgering for photos.


----------



## BassFlats

Bump?


----------



## makin moves

Christmas surprise?


----------



## 17376

Christmas 2020!


----------



## DuckNut

Travis Smith said:


> Christmas 2020!


I'm happy to see I'm not the only one kicking him in the balls when he is down.


----------



## eightwt

I still believe in BB


----------



## EdK13

Hull reflects clouds ...


----------



## Backcountry 16

EdK13 said:


> Hull reflects clouds ...


Yes it does very nice I got a pic last week showing the bottom buffed out.


----------



## DuckNut

Another spy shot for you daily boat porn collection


----------



## firecat1981

DuckNut said:


> Another spy shot for you daily boat porn collection


You know, it might look funny, but I kinda dig it. Might have to remember this for camping later.


----------



## GaG8tor

Genius


----------



## DuckNut

GaG8tor said:


> Genius


Hmmm, definitely resourceful.

I wonder if he parks his boat in the back of his truck.


----------



## bryson

firecat1981 said:


> You know, it might look funny, but I kinda dig it. Might have to remember this for camping later.


To really do it right you need the cover for a long bed truck.


----------



## jonterr

Boatbrains said:


> Thank you!


Any Christmas pics?


----------



## topnative2

I am sure it will be worth the wait.............................


----------



## eightwt

Believe in Boatbrains


----------



## Guest

She is getting there fellas. I’ll post a couple teaser pics







that are few weeks old now. Have made good progress since this one and hope to be wrapping up very soon!








Merry Christmas, and thank you all for your support and for sticking with me. A lot has happened and gone on this last year that has made this thread read like a bad lifetime movie script lol, but I look forward to 2020 and the things that it will bring! God bless, James


----------



## topnative2

WOW!......KILLIN' IT


----------



## Backcountry 16

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 108176
> She is getting there fellas. I’ll post a couple teaser pics
> View attachment 108178
> that are few weeks old now. Have made good progress since this one and hope to be wrapping up very soon!
> View attachment 108174
> 
> Merry Christmas, and thank you all for your support and for sticking with me. A lot has happened and gone on this last year that has made this thread read like a bad lifetime movie script lol, but I look forward to 2020 and the things that it will bring! God bless, James


Told you guys you could see the clouds I feel lucky that James shows me advanced pics along with a few other microskiffer on here . Merry Christmas all.


----------



## Tigweld

Looks good, nice job


----------



## BassFlats

Wow. Very nice. Merry Christmas to you and yours.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

She’s light too!


----------



## Zika

This puts an exclamation point on the saying. "Good things come to those who wait!"

Know it's been a slow process with some unexpected delays but your talent is clearly apparent, James. Can't wait to see the finished skiff in the water.


----------



## Guest

jonterr said:


> Any Christmas pics?





Zika said:


> This puts an exclamation point on the saying. "Good things come to those who wait!"
> 
> Know it's been a slow process with some unexpected delays but your talent is clearly apparent, James. Can't wait to see the finished skiff in the water.


Thank you!


----------



## yobata

When BB posts pics of his shiny blue skiff, I be like...


----------



## MAK

Wow! Looking great! Very nice work you have been doing.


----------



## Guest

yobata said:


> When BB posts pics of his shiny blue skiff, I be like...


Just DAMN!


----------



## trekker

Sweet boat, BB.


----------



## firecat1981

She's looking pretty BB. Happy Holidays.


----------



## LowHydrogen

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 108176
> She is getting there fellas. I’ll post a couple teaser pics
> View attachment 108178
> that are few weeks old now. Have made good progress since this one and hope to be wrapping up very soon!
> View attachment 108174
> 
> Merry Christmas, and thank you all for your support and for sticking with me. A lot has happened and gone on this last year that has made this thread read like a bad lifetime movie script lol, but I look forward to 2020 and the things that it will bring! God bless, James


Giggity


----------



## jonterr

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 108176
> She is getting there fellas. I’ll post a couple teaser pics
> View attachment 108178
> that are few weeks old now. Have made good progress since this one and hope to be wrapping up very soon!
> View attachment 108174
> 
> Merry Christmas, and thank you all for your support and for sticking with me. A lot has happened and gone on this last year that has made this thread read like a bad lifetime movie script lol, but I look forward to 2020 and the things that it will bring! God bless, James


Sweet!!!


----------



## DuckNut

jonterr said:


> Any Christmas pics?


You've been a bad bad boy...no boat porn for you!


----------



## DuckNut

@Boatbrains 

Shhhhhh.......

_*NO *_teasers of the deck! Most of these boys have been misbehaving.


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> @Boatbrains
> 
> Shhhhhh.......
> 
> _*NO *_teasers of the deck! Most of these boys have been misbehaving.


Haven’t we all a little?


----------



## bryson

@Boatbrains Love the design man, looking great. Keep up the good work; glad to see the perseverance paying off!


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> Haven’t we all a little?


Yes, but you know what they say when one looks at too much porn.

That reminds me, I need to schedule an eye appointment.


----------



## Tigweld

The first pic, far right side has the deck, look again


----------



## Tigweld

These are spy pics, pay attention


----------



## Chris Beutel

Looking really good.


----------



## DuckNut

Tigweld said:


> The first pic, far right side has the deck, look again


Or it could be one of the many other boat projects he has going on...


----------



## MariettaMike




----------



## BassFlats

Mike. Please explain your last post for us dense people.


----------



## MariettaMike

BassFlats said:


> Mike. Please explain your last post for us dense people.


----------



## BassFlats

Still not getting it. Can I buy a vowel or a whole sentence


----------



## topnative2

I assuming he is bidding on the hull....jerking his chain


----------



## MatthewAbbott

topnative2 said:


> I assuming he is bidding on the hull....jerking his chain


----------



## Str8-Six




----------



## BassFlats

Hmmmm. What would be an appropriate bid on a skiff that has consumed a year of BB's time. Priceless?


----------



## Guest

BassFlats said:


> Hmmmm. What would be an appropriate bid on a skiff that has consumed a year of BB's time. Priceless?


Whatever it is, go higher! 
This one is spoken for as is #2! Just wait for 2.0 CFBFE... I’ll let the suspense eat at ya’ll for a bit on that...

Actually, the boat build has gone very smooth... it is life that has consumed all my time this year, if you can think of it it has happened lol. 2020 will be better!


----------



## topnative2

Crap...he is putting letters after hull#2...Big League already


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Ready for the 18XC-T


----------



## 17376

Good news is in a few days he can register it as a 2020 Skiff


----------



## 17376

The 2020 KAG skiff (Keep AMERICA Great)


----------



## topnative2

Travis Smith said:


> The 2020 KAG skiff (Keep AMERICA Great)


comes w/ vicki stark


----------



## Smackdaddy53

topnative2 said:


> comes w/ vicki stark


Click it


----------



## 17376

It comes with Jackie Shea


----------



## Guest

Ya’ll ain’t right...............





But ya’ll are alright!


----------



## DuckNut

You guys need a better ATM!


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> CFBFE


Is this short for "Comes From Butt Fracking Egypt"?


----------



## Backcountry 16

DuckNut said:


> You guys need a better ATM!
> View attachment 108708


I'll see your hundreds and add some 50s and 20s ac work in Southwest Florida is very good


----------



## Tigweld

Are we playing mine is bigger?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I’m in!


----------



## MatthewAbbott

Calm down guys. Give your wives their money back...


----------



## topnative2

Backcountry 16 said:


> I'll see your hundreds and add some 50s and 20s ac work in Southwest Florida is very good
> View attachment 108736
> [/QUOTE





chokoloskee fl........... schedule 40 bank account


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MatthewAbbott said:


> Calm down guys. Give your wives their money back...


Bwahahaha


----------



## Backcountry 16

MatthewAbbott said:


> Calm down guys. Give your wives their money back...


Hell no separate banks account here going on 12 years that way no fighting about money.


----------



## BassFlats

There is no fighting about money in my household. The lawyers say It's all hers.


----------



## Backcountry 16

BassFlats said:


> There is no fighting about money in my household. The lawyers say It's all hers.


You need a new lawyer.


----------



## Tx_Whipray




----------



## Chris Morejohn

James, trust me.... this is just a down payment. I have plenty of cash.


----------



## Guest

Chris Morejohn said:


> View attachment 108772
> 
> James, trust me.... this is just a down payment. I have plenty of cash.


ROFLMAO! You guys are killing me!


----------



## DuckNut

Chris Morejohn said:


> View attachment 108772
> 
> James, trust me.... this is just a down payment. I have plenty of cash.


But Chris, that isn't worth the change in my pocket.

In fact, that money/currency doesn't exist anymore. They just changed the basis and started over.

Superb souvenir.

Ps: do you have the one hundred trillion?


----------



## Chris Morejohn

DuckNut said:


> But Chris, that isn't worth the change in my pocket.
> 
> In fact, that money/currency doesn't exist anymore. They just changed the basis and started over.
> 
> Superb souvenir.
> 
> Ps: do you have the one hundred trillion?


 I have enough to pay off the US dept. my son in-law is from Zim so I have a direct link to real wealth.


----------



## SomaliPirate

My phone camera won't work but I bid 7,500 Iraqi Dinars (Saddam era)


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Chris Morejohn said:


> I have enough to pay off the US dept. my son in-law is from Zim so I have a direct link to real wealth.


Do you have PayPal?


----------



## Guest

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Do you have PayPal?


Apple pay!


----------



## BassFlats

Guys. Post dated third party checks only.


----------



## DuckNut

Chris Morejohn said:


> I have enough to pay off the US dept. my son in-law is from Zim so I have a direct link to real wealth.


No, not anymore. The President sent me an email and I gave him my banking information and he will be depositing $257 billion dollars into my account next week.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 108176
> She is getting there fellas. I’ll post a couple teaser pics
> View attachment 108178
> that are few weeks old now. Have made good progress since this one and hope to be wrapping up very soon!
> View attachment 108174
> 
> Merry Christmas, and thank you all for your support and for sticking with me. A lot has happened and gone on this last year that has made this thread read like a bad lifetime movie script lol, but I look forward to 2020 and the things that it will bring! God bless, James


Is this the first step hull skiff?


----------



## makin moves

Charles Hadley said:


> Is this the first step hull skiff?


No another guy did one a few years ago then sold the molds to another company. Bahamian boat works or something like that.


----------



## Charles Hadley

makin moves said:


> No another guy did one a few years ago then sold the molds to another company. Bahamian boat works or something like that.


Hull looks sweet but my 25 hp budget wouldn't do it justice


----------



## Guest

Charles Hadley said:


> Hull looks sweet but my 25 hp budget wouldn't do it justice


This one’s getting a 25 Zuke! Runs 30’s loaded with a 30 2smoke Yami! Not a rocket with lower HP but runs out just fine!


----------



## DuckNut

makin moves said:


> No another guy did one a few years ago then sold the molds to another company. Bahamian boat works or something like that.


The boat was the Bohemian. Not sure if that was the company name or the model. They produced one boat and then Bonefish Boats is making them. Don't know if they were sold or not, maybe ran out of money, maybe Bonefish is contract builder. I am not sure but Bonefish has it listed on their website.


----------



## MariettaMike

DuckNut said:


> The boat was the Bohemian...


https://www.microskiff.com/threads/bohemian-17.2033/

I test rode that demo boat, and it ran around 36-38 mph with an etec 60. Those lifting strakes allowed the boat to yaw up to 30 degrees in either direction without changing COG at speeds over 25 mph.


----------



## Fishshoot

You guys are all gonna get outbid by that damn Nigerian prince who pays with fat post dated cashiers checks!


----------



## 17376

It’s officially a 2020 skiff


----------



## Guest

Travis Smith said:


> It’s officially a 2020 skiff


Smart a$$!


----------



## MariettaMike

X Caliber 24


----------



## Chris Morejohn

DuckNut said:


> No, not anymore. The President sent me an email and I gave him my banking information and he will be depositing $257 billion dollars into my account next week.


No problem, with my Zim connection I will put you down for monthly allowance needs.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

MariettaMike said:


> X Caliber 24
> 
> View attachment 109796
> View attachment 109798
> View attachment 109800


They need those big ass hulls to haul back a hundred dink trout and fifty redfish for knee deep in dead fish dock shots! Bwahaha


----------



## Backcountry 16

MariettaMike said:


> X Caliber 24
> 
> View attachment 109796
> View attachment 109798
> View attachment 109800


Waste management is exactly where that pos should be.


----------



## MariettaMike

Smackdaddy53 said:


> They need those big ass hulls to haul back a hundred dink trout and fifty redfish for knee deep in dead fish dock shots! Bwahaha
> View attachment 109816


Don’t forget the overslots.
This redfish tournament boat is built for speed, and the step makes a difference. The X Caliber will be faster than a Chittum with same power.
BTW 350 Mercury is for sale. Owner has new 400 R to put on it.


----------



## Fishshoot

@Boatbrains. How many do you have sold? Are you making a mold, I thought in one of these pages you said you were?


----------



## Guest

Fishshoot said:


> @Boatbrains. How many do you have sold? Are you making a mold, I thought in one of these pages you said you were?


Only two spoken for as of now, that is to be expected with the delays getting this one completed and all. I will be making all the tooling from the next two skiffs. I am making a hull mold, customizable cap mold with a few hatch layout options including an open bulkhead option, center/side console molds, tiller console mold, and grab bar electronics box mold. None of my skiffs will have a “drop in” cockpit liner but a yacht finished cockpit will be an option. Here’s the kicker... all basic models will be the same price! No up charge for an on the shelf hatch set!


----------



## topnative2

Jonesin"


----------



## Guest




----------



## Guest

Utility areas gelled, rod tubes fitted, cockpit faired but not in these pics.


----------



## Zika

Still looking forward to the finished product, whenever it launches.


----------



## Mike Haydon

Looking awesome BB. You gotta let me k ow when I can come take a look at it. I need to see it in the daylight.


----------



## Guest

Mike Haydon said:


> Looking awesome BB. You gotta let me k ow when I can come take a look at it. I need to see it in the daylight.


Careful, I’ll put ya to work! Just text me and I’ll let ya know if I’m available brother!


----------



## Mike Haydon

Shoot, I told you anytime you need just let me know. I need the excuse to get out of the house.


----------



## Guest

Cap was set and bonded today! Will glass down tomorrow then it’s on to gelcoating the cockpit and applying nonskid. But ya’ll gotta wait til finished to see the end result!


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains said:


> Cap was set and bonded today! Will glass down tomorrow then it’s on to gelcoating the cockpit and applying nonskid. But ya’ll gotta wait til finished to see the end result!


This waiting is worse than a strip club!


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> This waiting is worse than a strip club!


Just don’t blow your wad!


----------



## topnative2

Boatbrains said:


> Just don’t blow your wad!


snowflake shaming!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

What color was it again?


----------



## Mike Haydon

Speaking of color, why was the cockpit white and then ground off?


Smackdaddy53 said:


> What color was it again?


----------



## Guest

Mike Haydon said:


> Speaking of color, why was the cockpit white and then ground off?


The white you saw was fairing.


----------



## Mike Haydon

I got ya. I didnt know if it was from laying up your panels first or the color of the foam. Thanks bud. I need to get your suppliers info soon. About ready to make a purchase and start my own.


----------



## Guest

Teaser pic...
Cap bonded and glassed to hull making a single/monocoque structure. “When built this way your edges/corners can not peel from core as there is no edge” cap and cockpit ready for spray up tomorrow “God willing”. Then it is just rigging, trailer adjustments, water test, and delivery! Platform built and ready to install, grab bar built and ready to install, all accessories on hand, may need a quick run to hardware store for some stainless bolts but that’s it!


----------



## Sublime

Did you take this with a bigfoot camera? It is out of frame and out of focus.

JK Looking forward to seeing the final product.


----------



## GaG8tor

Awesome, man


----------



## firecat1981

Sweet!


----------



## Guest

Sublime said:


> Did you take this with a bigfoot camera? It is out of frame and out of focus.
> 
> JK Looking forward to seeing the final product.


That might have been intentional


----------



## Guest

GaG8tor said:


> Awesome, man





firecat1981 said:


> Sweet!


Thank you both!


----------



## Lowtidelowlife

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 122852
> 
> Teaser pic...
> Cap bonded and glassed to hull making a single/monocoque structure. “When built this way your edges/corners can not peel from core as there is no edge” cap and cockpit ready for spray up tomorrow “God willing”. Then it is just rigging, trailer adjustments, water test, and delivery! Platform built and ready to install, grab bar built and ready to install, all accessories on hand, may need a quick run to hardware store for some stainless bolts but that’s it!


They used to call me Monocoque Structure in college


----------



## Guest

Lowtidelowlife said:


> They used to call me Monocoque Structure in college


----------



## Mike Haydon

Lowtidelowlife said:


> They used to call me Monocoque Structure in college



Now that's funny right there! I dont care who ya are


----------



## Guest

Mike Haydon said:


> Now that's funny right there! I dont care who ya are


And I was gonna invite you on the wet test!


----------



## DuckNut

I'm digging the color shifting paint. Really makes it look like a first class low rider.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Looks good brother


----------



## Guest

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Looks good brother


Thank you!


----------



## Guest

DuckNut said:


> I'm digging the color shifting paint. Really makes it look like a first class low rider.


It’s the latest! Color shifting gelcoat! Only available through me!


----------



## Smackdaddy53

You guys should see the front and back. I had to laugh at the bigfoot camera comment...


----------



## DuckNut

Smackdaddy53 said:


> You guys should see the front and back. I had to laugh at the bigfoot camera comment...


I'll bet it's just as hairy as the sides, no?


----------



## trekker

Looks good, Brains.


----------



## Guest

trekker said:


> Looks good, Brains.


Thank you!


----------



## jasonrl23

Boatbrains said:


> View attachment 122852
> 
> Teaser pic...


Are you making a "how to" for that cap?


----------



## Guest

jasonrl23 said:


> Are you making a "how to" for that cap?


No, but will be when I make the cap for the Johnsen stretch. Same method.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

Lowtidelowlife said:


> They used to call me Monocoque Structure in college


You can get a shot for that now. Clears it up in a couple days.


----------



## jonterr

Tx_Whipray said:


> You can get a shot for that now. Clears it up in a couple days.


Month bump


----------



## DuckNut

After filling my gut at Easter dinner yesterday I snapped this pic while he snuck out to prinjm's for some burnt tips.

Here she is just waiting on her final dress to be applied.


----------



## JC Designs

DuckNut said:


> After filling my gut at Easter dinner yesterday I snapped this pic while he snuck out to prinjm's for some burnt tips.
> 
> Here she is just waiting on her final dress to be applied.
> 
> View attachment 128232


----------



## SomaliPirate

But why did he leave us?...


----------



## JC Designs

SomaliPirate said:


> But why did he leave us?...


Because he’s an ass!


----------



## SomaliPirate

JC Designs said:


> Because he’s an ass!


Well I liked him


----------



## JC Designs

SomaliPirate said:


> Well I liked him


I’m pretty fond of the ol’ feller too, but he’s still an ass!


----------



## DuckNut

SomaliPirate said:


> Well I liked him


Total Jack Wagon. But he knew how to build boats.


----------



## Backcountry 16

DuckNut said:


> Total Jack Wagon. But he knew how to build boats.


He'll be back lol probably incognito.


----------



## 17376

He always acted like he knew everything.. not to mention he is on like year two of building that skiff... hopefully he’ll come back..


----------



## JC Designs

Travis Smith said:


> He always acted like he knew everything.. not to mention he is on like year two of building that skiff... hopefully he’ll come back..


I hope not, he was such an ass!


----------



## 17376

He was an ass!


----------



## FlyBy

I agree also that he was an ass.


----------



## 17376

How he was always giving tips on Morejohn’s thread, I’m starting to think he is up there helping him. Maybe that’s why it’s taking so long on the x cal.


----------



## JC Designs

Travis Smith said:


> How he was always giving tips on Morejohn’s thread, I’m starting to think he is up there helping him. Maybe that’s why it’s taking so long on the x cal.


Man, this Travis guy is a bit of an ass too!


----------



## MariettaMike

I think they’re all from the same family.










CREDIT: Fred the owner of Fred’s Barber Shop in Crystal River, FL for the creative graphic.


----------



## yobata

Wait, I missed something, Boatbrains ain't a member anymore? What happened?


----------



## DuckNut

Travis Smith said:


> How he was always giving tips on Morejohn’s thread, I’m starting to think he is up there helping him. Maybe that’s why it’s taking so long on the x cal.


He's an ass not a thoroughbred, that's why he is moving so slow.


----------



## DuckNut

yobata said:


> Wait, I missed something, Boatbrains ain't a member anymore? What happened?


Nope assbrains is gone


----------



## DuckNut

MariettaMike said:


> I think they’re all from the same family.
> 
> View attachment 128328
> 
> 
> CREDIT: Fred the owner of Fred’s Barber Shop in Crystal River, FL for the creative graphic.


Is that Charlie Daniels?


----------



## LowHydrogen

MariettaMike said:


> I think they’re all from the same family.
> 
> View attachment 128328
> 
> 
> CREDIT: Fred the owner of Fred’s Barber Shop in Crystal River, FL for the creative graphic.


Dude!! Does he still have a big beard and a Harley? He cut my hair for several years. That guy was hilarious. He was down on the left on 44 right before you turned left to go to the HS.

Wore funny little straw hats back in the day, like a straw Kangol.


----------



## Guest

I came back today!


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains2 said:


> I came back today!


Yippee. This gives me a reason to do cartwheels.

Welcome back ass.


----------



## DuckNut

LowHydrogen said:


> Dude!! Does he still have a big beard and a Harley? He cut my hair for several years. That guy was hilarious. He was down on the left on 44 right before you turned left to go to the HS.
> 
> Wore funny little straw hats back in the day, like a straw Kangol.


Look at the reflection on the right of the tailgate. That is either him or Charlie Daniels


----------



## LowHydrogen

DuckNut said:


> Look at the reflection on the right of the tailgate. That is either him or Charlie Daniels


I see that now. Could be him, he was redheaded back in the day can't tell from the reflection. Cool dude, had a funny habit of farting on younger guys that were new to the shop. 

I was in there almost every other week, I was in ROTC for a couple years there before I started going to Dunellon.


----------



## Guest

[email protected] nut, I mean @DuckNut! I wouldn’t do cartwheels.


----------



## JC Designs

Boatbrains2 said:


> [email protected] nut, I mean @DuckNut! I wouldn’t do cartwheels.


You couldn’t do cartwheels ya fat arse!


----------



## Mike Haydon

@Boatbrains2 what happened?? Glad to see you back!
Michael


----------



## Zika

That was a lengthy hiatus. 

Welcome back, James. Hope you're doing well.


----------



## DuckNut

There sure are a lot of Rip Van Winkles on here.


----------



## DuckNut

Boatbrains2 said:


> [email protected] nut, I mean @DuckNut! I wouldn’t do cartwheels.


You add a 2 to your name and then you sound like that dick from Jacksonville.


----------



## Mike Haydon

And he is gone again??


----------



## JC Designs

Mike Haydon said:


> And he is gone again??


Guy is a flake!


----------



## Copahee Hound

@JC Designs @BB @BB2 anyone of you clowns making any progress on this thing?


----------



## DuckNut

Copahee Hound said:


> @JC Designs @BB @BB2 anyone of you clowns making any progress on this thing?


Rip. Rip, are you waking up?


----------



## Backcountry 16

I have seen the boat painted it looks awesome Clarks gonna be happy with it I have no doubt.


----------



## JC Designs

Backcountry 16 said:


> I have seen the boat painted it looks awesome Clarks gonna be happy with it I have no doubt.


Maybe we’ll see pics today/tomorrow? Yes, I believe Clark will be more than pleased with her from what I have seen!


----------



## FlyBy

Copahee Hound said:


> @JC Designs @BB @BB2 anyone of you clowns making any progress on this thing?


With three of them working on it you'd think it would be almost finished.


----------



## JC Designs

FlyBy said:


> With three of them working on it you'd think it would be almost finished.


They can never agree on anything though!


----------



## FlyBy

JC Designs said:


> They can never agree on anything though!


I can see it. They're asses.


----------



## JC Designs

FlyBy said:


> I can see it. They're asses.


They are asses, FO-SHO! Good guys though!


----------



## Mike Haydon

" it's a beaut Clark" ! Lol. Just had too


----------



## JC Designs

There has been a sighting finally!


----------



## JC Designs

For those of you who don’t do Instagram... I’ll share a few pre scuff n buff pics. Here it is being dry fitted for the goodies she will receive. This will be the last round of pics prior to completion of the final product.


----------



## JC Designs

View attachment 130256
View attachment 130258
View attachment 130260


----------



## JC Designs

Everything is just sitting or loosely fastened so no need to point thing out that are a little out of place.


----------



## makin moves

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 130254
> View attachment 130256
> View attachment 130258
> View attachment 130260
> View attachment 130262


Awesome job well done! Tearing up thinking about how proud your pop's would be if he were here to see it. Congrats my friend!


----------



## firecat1981

Looks snazzy!


----------



## BassFlats

I just touched myself


----------



## JC Designs

makin moves said:


> Awesome job well done! Tearing up thinking about how proud your pop's would be if he were here to see it. Congrats my friend!


Yeah, he would be very proud! Mostly because even with all the adversities I’ve been dealt, I forged ahead and am holding true to my word! He could care less about the boat, but I made a promise and that is gold. Might be “WAY” behind schedule on this and another build, but haven’t given up & will not. Clark and my other customer will both be getting exactly what they were promised! Thanks again, I’m working up a hunger for a BBQ chicken pie soon though!


----------



## JC Designs

Last one for now, recessed floor drain...
View attachment 130268

All penetrations go in to a box completely sealed from the rest of the boat. There is no “plumbing” or hoses in this drain system.


----------



## GaG8tor

JC Designs said:


> For those of you who don’t do Instagram... I’ll share a few pre scuff n buff pics. Here it is being dry fitted for the goodies she will receive. This will be the last round of pics prior to completion of the final product.


I only do IG for breaking news and random sightings. I was gonna document my build there. Priorities have shifted though and other projects have come to light given the current situation. Boat looks amazing man. Can’t wait to see results of the splash test. I’m sure your client(s) will be very happy.


----------



## GaG8tor

JC Designs said:


> Last one for now, recessed floor drain...
> View attachment 130268
> 
> All penetrations go in to a box completely sealed from the rest of the boat. There is no “plumbing” or hoses in this drain system.


 Plumbing sucks, or blows depending on the circumstances.


----------



## Zika

Very good looking skiff, James. Worth the wait and I'm sure the new owner will agree.


----------



## JC Designs

Zika said:


> Very good looking skiff, James. Worth the wait and I'm sure the new owner will agree.


Thank you sir!


----------



## JC Designs

GaG8tor said:


> I only do IG for breaking news and random sightings. I was gonna document my build there. Priorities have shifted though and other projects have come to light given the current situation. Boat looks amazing man. Can’t wait to see results of the splash test. I’m sure your client(s) will be very happy.


Thank you sir! I only did the IG for the added free exposure for this adventure that I am on. Won’t do FB but wife said she’d start a page and run it so that might be in the future too...


----------



## GaG8tor

FB ruined my first marriage which turned out to be a blessing in disguise. Also led to my next, which is simply a blessing.


----------



## omegadef

Turned out good. Can you elaborate on the painting setup you used? unless i missed it somewhere. 

Also whats a fair price for a poling platform? I'm starting to think I do want one after all.


----------



## JC Designs

omegadef said:


> Turned out good. Can you elaborate on the painting setup you used? unless i missed it somewhere.
> 
> Also whats a fair price for a poling platform? I'm starting to think I do want one after all.


Slicks were sprayed with my trust HVLP devilbis. Nonskid is rolled on using fumed silica thickened gelcoat and a 3/8nap roller. Easy peazy, durable, and looks good IMO. Also, as it wears over time... it wears evenly with no grit particles to show through!


----------



## JC Designs

This platform was $850, about the going rate everywhere for a simple platform build.


----------



## GaG8tor

Stupid question. If building with poly and gelcoat, does the fairing process have to be as intensive as with epoxy and painting?


----------



## Chris Beutel

That looks really good. I love the rear hatch layout.


----------



## omegadef

GaG8tor said:


> Stupid question. If building with poly and gelcoat, does the fairing process have to be as intensive as with epoxy and painting?


I too am curious about this. I'm really thinking I just want to gelcoat the whole boat. I intend to use it hard.


----------



## JC Designs

GaG8tor said:


> Stupid question. If building with poly and gelcoat, does the fairing process have to be as intensive as with epoxy and painting?


Unfortunately, fairing is fairing! Always strive for perfection and accept the cold hard reality that you will find flaws. When I think I am done fairing, I go a couple more rounds. Next I either throw on a couple sacrificial coats of gel or duratec surface primer to reveal/fill any/all pinholes in the raw glass “there will be pin holes”, followed by running over the cured sacrificial coat with some 80grit, then topcoat with two coats 50/50 gel/duratec high gloss and a third 50/50 gel/duratec and add 10% wax additive. After this cures, should be able to wetsand 600/800 then polish with 3m high gloss gelcoat compound or total buff from total boat. Wait a month and apply your favorite non silicone wax!


----------



## EdK13

Looks nishe and quick. Liking the colors.


----------



## firecat1981

JC Designs said:


> Slicks were sprayed with my trust HVLP devilbis. Nonskid is rolled on using fumed silica thickened gelcoat and a 3/8nap roller. Easy peazy, durable, and looks good IMO. Also, as it wears over time... it wears evenly with no grit particles to show through!


Sounds interesting. I was going to use ground pumice as grit, but might play around with this instead. How much silica does it take. I've got a bit. Think it will work the same with 2 stage paint?


----------



## JC Designs

omegadef said:


> I too am curious about this. I'm really thinking I just want to gelcoat the whole boat. I intend to use it hard.


If it’s gonna be used hard, I would simply roll on 3 coats of gel coming up to 25mils wet film thickness and spray on some colored gel with webbing solution. Will have the Carolina skiff look, but you can play with it too. Add more/less webbing to make the “splatters/webbing” larger/smaller. More/less air pressure and distance from part all change the pattern. I usually do a tri tone webbing of black followed by same color as boat it, followed by light grey. For the black, I add more solution and lower air pressure for a larger splatter, the match color I reduce the webbing solution and increase pressure, then for the light grey, I use even less solution and more air to get the effect I like. Hope this helps, James


----------



## JC Designs

firecat1981 said:


> Sounds interesting. I was going to use ground pumice as grit, but might play around with this instead. How much silica does it take. I've got a bit. Think it will work the same with 2 stage paint?


I have recently done a test panel using Valspar 2k LIC 40 paint and it worked FN great this far. I’ve been scrubbing it with Comet and a stiff bristled brush about every day to test durability also leaving to bake in direct sun. It is a little trickier to thicken and apply than my gelcoat method but same steps. I’ll pm you my number, give me a call tomorrow and I’ll explain the tricky part.


----------



## Tautog166

Boat looks great!


----------



## DuckNut

Bravo brother, Bravo.

I too am proud of you for plowing ahead. The adversities you were dealt would have kept a lesser man away and abandon the project.

Congrats JC. I am looking forward to the next hull becoming a mold? Shhhhhhhh


----------



## JC Designs

DuckNut said:


> Bravo brother, Bravo.
> 
> I too am proud of you for plowing ahead. The adversities you were dealt would have kept a lesser man away and abandon the project.
> 
> Congrats JC. I am looking forward to the next hull becoming a mold? Shhhhhhhh


Thank you sir! It’s gonna happen brother even if it fn kills me!


----------



## JC Designs

Walter Lee said:


> Boat looks great!


Thank you sir!


----------



## DuckNut

JC Designs said:


> Thank you sir! It’s gonna happen brother even if it fn kills me!


No more side walls on the tent, roof only, and only a couple days a week.

But hey, I hear there may be a bunch of builders who are looking for some work.


----------



## JC Designs

DuckNut said:


> No more side walls on my the tent, roof only, and only a couple days a week.
> 
> But hey, I hear there may be a bunch of builders who are looking for some work.


I herd there are a bunch of builders trying to figure out the formula to get an 18’ skiff with a 70” beam to do over 30mph with less than a 90 while still poling good and having a decent ride! I might know a guy that has that formula!


----------



## DuckNut

JC Designs said:


> I herd there are a bunch of builders trying to figure out the formula to get an 18’ skiff with a 70” beam to do over 30mph with less than a 90 while still poling good and having a decent ride! I might know a guy that has that formula!


I like it!


----------



## Copahee Hound

Meh... I’ve seen better. But pretty good for your first build


----------



## JC Designs

Copahee Hound said:


> Meh... I’ve seen better. But pretty good for your first build


I know, right!


----------



## ascentone

Worth the wait, she's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## JC Designs

ascentone said:


> Worth the wait, she's beautiful! Congrats!


Thank you sir!


----------



## flyclimber

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 130254
> View attachment 130256
> View attachment 130258
> View attachment 130260
> View attachment 130262


Looks tippy


----------



## LowHydrogen

Looks awesome man, something to be proud of for sure!


----------



## JC Designs

LowHydrogen said:


> Looks awesome man, something to be proud of for sure!


Thank you sir!


----------



## FlyBy

James, I don't want to be picky but there are some things on the boat that are crooked, some are loose, and there are no screws in the drain cover. It does not, however, look tippy. Beautiful job, one you can be proud of!


----------



## JC Designs

FlyBy said:


> James, I don't want to be picky but there are some things on the boat that are crooked, some are loose, and there are no screws in the drain cover. It does not, however, look tippy. Beautiful job, one you can be proud of!


Hell, I figured since so many production companies get away with that sorta shenanigans that I could too!

And, Thank you!


----------



## KCTim

JC Designs said:


> Thank you sir! I only did the IG for the added free exposure for this adventure that I am on. Won’t do FB but wife said she’d start a page and run it so that might be in the future too...


James, Can't find you on IG, what is the name you are using as there are quite a few "JC Designs". Sorry if I missed it in a previous post.


----------



## JC Designs

TimR said:


> James, Can't find you on IG, what is the name you are using as there are quite a few "JC Designs". Sorry if I missed it in a previous post.


Jamescurrydesigns


----------



## KCTim

Thank you sir!


----------



## eightwt

Apparently my confidence in BB was on spot on.


----------



## JC Designs

eightwt said:


> Apparently my confidence in BB was on spot on.


So, was your confidence high or low? I can’t read back through this entire thread, not enough bourbon in the house!


----------



## eightwt

eightwt said:


> I believe in Boatbrains.





eightwt said:


> Believe in Boatbrains





JC Designs said:


> So, was your confidence high or low? I can’t read back through this entire thread, not enough bourbon in the house!


High for sure


----------



## Sublime

Solid work James.


----------



## JC Designs

Sublime said:


> Solid work James.


Thank you sir!


----------



## LowHydrogen

JC Designs said:


> Thank you sir!


Man how many of you are there? If you're going to have an alter ego you gotta do it right, look what happened to Garth Brooks/Chris Gaines compared to Bowie.

It needs to be something people remember...
Ziggy FiberglassDust and the Cold Molders from Mars?


----------



## Tigweld

Looks great James


----------



## JC Designs

Tigweld said:


> Looks great James


Thank you sir!


----------



## topnative2

https://www.jcpontoon.com/jc-quality.html


----------



## el9surf

Took a couple months off from the site to come back to the unicorn of the skiff world finally completed. Congratulations, looks amazing. Your dad would be proud!


----------



## JC Designs

el9surf said:


> Took a couple months off from the site to come back to the unicorn of the skiff world finally completed. Congratulations, looks amazing. Your dad would be proud!


Thank you, “Almost completed”


----------



## JC Designs

Well, after some more complications we almost have a damn boat folks! Not my cleanest rigging, but it’ll work.


----------



## JC Designs

Time to mount the hatches and detail this pig! That should only take 6-8 months if I’m lucky!


----------



## topnative2

will she respect you in the morning?


----------



## DuckNut

JC Designs said:


> Time to mount the hatches and detail this pig! That should only take 6-8 months if I’m lucky!


If you get it done before then remember to buy a lotto ticket 

Beautiful job JC.

PS: if you win the lottery, you touched me inappropriately 30 years ago.


----------



## JC Designs

DuckNut said:


> If you get it done before then remember to buy a lotto ticket
> 
> Beautiful job JC.
> 
> PS: if you win the lottery, you touched me inappropriately 30 years ago.


Thank you sir! And you’ll know if I do hit it because you’ll never hear from my fat ass again!​


----------



## Zika

You need to at least hose down the decks before the photo ops. I know a PR guy who can help you with the image presentation.


----------



## JC Designs

Zika said:


> You need to at least hose down the decks before the photo ops. I know a PR guy who can help you with the image presentation.


Honestly, didn’t care at the point they were taken today. Will detail and repost tomorrow. It’ll buff out!


----------



## Sublime

I predict 28 mph top end.


----------



## NativeBone

You must factor JC in the boat


Sublime said:


> I predict 28 mph top end.


----------



## firecat1981

Nice! Is that a manual choke on the grab bar?


----------



## 17376

NativeBone said:


> You must factor JC in the boat


22mph


----------



## JC Designs

firecat1981 said:


> Nice! Is that a manual choke on the grab bar?


Remote push/pull shifter


----------



## JC Designs

Sublime said:


> I predict 28 mph top end.





NativeBone said:


> You must factor JC in the boat





Travis Smith said:


> 22mph


18.5


----------



## GaG8tor

Didn’t notice the remote shifter at first. Brilliant. Is that something you manufactured or an option for the engine? I’ll definitely put that on my list if I ever get around to building anything.


----------



## JC Designs

GaG8tor said:


> Didn’t notice the remote shifter at first. Brilliant. Is that something you manufactured or an option for the engine? I’ll definitely put that on my list if I ever get around to building anything.


It’s a teleflex push/ pull lever, uses standard 33 series cables. Used mostly on big boats for seacock operation that’s way down below deck.


----------



## JC Designs

Prize goes to Travis! 
25.5 solo hitting rev limiter!
22-22.5 loaded with 500 lbs meat hitting rev limiter!
2group 27’s
1group 24
Power pole micro
Lenco tabs
On board charger
Bob’s versa jack
2018 Suzuki DF 25 tiller and aluminum prop
Full 12 gallons fuel on board


----------



## JC Designs

She fought me to the bitter end, but I put the smack down to her and made her wet this morning! She is all that and the bag of chips! Now it is financial decision making time and time to decide on a production strategy considering I won’t be able to physically do all the work myself any longer. X-Caliber will live ya’ll! I think she needs to run with the big dogs though... Well, they can chase her & try to keep up anyway!!!


----------



## JC Designs

Threw a quick video together just for ya’ll! Enjoy! Feedback always welcome!


----------



## Pole Position

Congrats--really impressive performance. You should be justifiable proud.


----------



## JC Designs

Pole Position said:


> Congrats--really impressive performance. You should be justifiable proud.


Thank you!


----------



## JC Designs




----------



## Zika

Coming from a semi-retired boat tester, you really put it through the paces. Pretty work, James. Congratulations on seeing the project through despite some unexpected delays. It's a sweet little skiff!


----------



## JC Designs

Zika said:


> Coming from a semi-retired boat tester, you really put it through the paces. Pretty work, James. Congratulations on seeing the project through despite some unexpected delays. It's a sweet little skiff!


Thank you sir! Ain’t but one way to test a boat... drive it like ya stole it!


----------



## JC Designs

Oh, the self bailing cockpit and wet well work flawlessly! No drain plug to forget, bilge stays dry unless a hole is knocked in her in which case the bilge pump comes on! The cockpit floor stayed bone dry with no water coming in through the drains! And the spray rails do their job amazingly well!


----------



## Zika

And like there's another 55-gallon drum of gel coat back at the shop.


----------



## JC Designs

Zika said:


> And like there's another 55-gallon drum of gel coat back at the shop.


Exactly! Only way to know for sure! I don’t like surprises on delivery day!


----------



## Sublime

Excellent James ! Now let’s hang a fitty or sixty.


----------



## GaG8tor

Awesome job brother


----------



## JC Designs

Sublime said:


> Excellent James ! Now let’s hang a fitty or sixty.


Thank you! We might see her with a 40 next year???
Mine will be getting a 50 2smoke though. Just gotta finish the Johnsen stretch first!


----------



## devrep

James, nice work man. what you doing in my river?


----------



## Backwater

JC Designs said:


> Threw a quick video together just for ya’ll! Enjoy! Feedback always welcome!


Seriously great performance with only a stock 25 Zuke! Just think what a 60 would do on that bad boy with a performance prop!!

Great job James!


----------



## JC Designs

devrep said:


> James, nice work man. what you doing in my river?


Thank you! And... manatee watchin’!


----------



## JC Designs

Backwater said:


> Seriously great performance with only a stock 25 Zuke! Just think what a 60 would do on that bad boy with a performance prop!!
> 
> Great job James!


Thank you! And hopefully I’ll find out one day soon!


----------



## DuckNut

Jesus Christo you got that thing weighted down like a bridge barge and 500 lbs of raw meat!

Amazing job JC. The new owner is going to love it.


----------



## Tx_Whipray

JC Designs said:


> Thank you! We might see her with a 40 next year???
> Mine will be getting a 50 2smoke though. Just gotta finish the Johnsen stretch first!


A friend told me you can get your Johnson stretched for about $10 in Nuevo Laredo.


----------



## JC Designs

DuckNut said:


> Jesus Christo you got that thing weighted down like a bridge barge and 500 lbs of raw meat!
> 
> Amazing job JC. The new owner is going to love it.


Thank you! I bet his 24volt trolling motor pulls her up on a plane!


----------



## DuckNut

Tx_Whipray said:


> A friend told me you can get your Johnson stretched for about $10 in Nuevo Laredo.


LOL.

Don't they have a pill for that now?


----------



## LowHydrogen

Nice work man, glad to see you got her done. Boat looks great! 

I'll also echo that those are great numbers for a 25 and a couple full grown guys on the boat.


----------



## Charles Hadley

Love it!just sucks most of the younger crowd won't get the highlander reference ,made me chuckle,really something to be proud of.


----------



## K3anderson

WHat did you do for rubrail on that?


----------



## not2shabby

Well done, James! That's a helluva functional prototype and I think it looks good, too. Really proud of your hard work and perseverance!


----------



## JC Designs

LowHydrogen said:


> Nice work man, glad to see you got her done. Boat looks great!
> 
> I'll also echo that those are great numbers for a 25 and a couple full grown guys on the boat.





Charles Hadley said:


> Love it!just sucks most of the younger crowd won't get the highlander reference ,made me chuckle,really something to be proud of.





K3anderson said:


> WHat did you do for rubrail on that?





not2shabby said:


> Well done, James! That's a helluva functional prototype and I think it looks good, too. Really proud of your hard work and perseverance!


Thanks fellas!
The rub rail is Tessile marine radial rub rail. @Travis Smith turned me on to it. I like it so far but needs a nice 2” plus radius to fit up nice and tight around corners.


----------



## eightwt

Told ya to believe. What kind of water are you going to target for marketing?


----------



## JC Designs

eightwt said:


> Told ya to believe. What kind of water are you going to target for marketing?


Anything wet brother!


She is built to float and run shallow and efficient. After yesterday’s wet test I’ll say she will take a chop pretty good and I’d cross some rough stuff in her to get to the fish! The proud new owner is going to be fishing her from Pine island to the keys and everywhere in between. I’ll let @Think-like-a-Snook tell the tale though as I too want an honest opinion of the hull design and am excited to hear his honest thoughts so I can make any needed adjustments. I believe it’s about perfect, and while biased... I think ya’ll know that I will call a pig a pig lol!


----------



## SomaliPirate

JC Designs said:


> View attachment 133376
> View attachment 133372


Hey, I know that ramp. Get outta my snook spot!


----------



## JC Designs

SomaliPirate said:


> Hey, I know that ramp. Get outta my snook spot!


Shhh, don’t tell everyone!


----------



## DuckNut

JC Designs said:


> I think ya’ll know that I will call a pig a pig


So then, is a poorly designed new skiff a bacon seed?


----------



## JC Designs

DuckNut said:


> So then, is a poorly designed new skiff a bacon seed?


No! Bacon seeds are valuable! A poorly designed skiff is garbage, even if it’s my design!


----------



## permitchaser

Went through the whole thread...just damn!!!


----------



## Sublime

So the truck was able to pull it okay?


----------



## JC Designs

Sublime said:


> So the truck was able to pull it okay?


Struggled a little!


----------



## RJTaylor

Came out awesome, JC!


----------



## JC Designs

RJTaylor said:


> Came out awesome, JC!


 Thank you!


----------



## JC Designs

https://www.instagram.com/p/CAG46txhoi-/?igshid=i0gbo4vtgbpq
She’ll take a wake too!


----------



## yobata

Awesome job man!! I can't believe no one has asked this yet, but *how slow will she plane?* The "steps" on the bottom of this hull were always very interesting to me


----------



## JC Designs

permitchaser said:


> Went through the whole thread...just damn!!!





yobata said:


> Awesome job man!! I can't believe no one has asked this yet, but *how slow will she plane?* The "steps" on the bottom of this hull were always very interesting to me


Thank you! I honestly didn’t even check! I will find out though! I know she’s on plane almost instantly so I would assume pretty slow.


----------



## DuckNut

JC Designs said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CAG46txhoi-/?igshid=i0gbo4vtgbpq
> She’ll take a wake too!


Looks like 2 footers to me


----------



## Backwater

JC Designs said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/CAG46txhoi-/?igshid=i0gbo4vtgbpq
> She’ll take a wake too!


You water-skiing back there?


----------



## JC Designs

Backwater said:


> You water-skiing back there?


Just attempting to see/show what she can do my friend. But must admit, you couldn’t slap the smile off my face that morning!


----------



## JC Designs

DuckNut said:


> Looks like 2 footers to me


If ya ask some, they look like 6 footers!


----------



## NativeBone

Send a hurricane pic of some sort so we can verify the 6 footers




JC Designs said:


> If ya ask some, they look like 6 footers!


----------



## Ironmandad

Great job Boatbrains!
I read somewhere in Travis's thread that your in Homosassa and fish out of Ozello. I have a home in Ozello and been hiding out there the last 8 weeks fishing since the Covid virus. I know, a terrible thing to have to kill time fishing, LOL.
Anyway, I'm starting my CF 17.5 build the next few weeks and would like to pick your Boatbrains sometime. Thanks in advance and great job! 
Eddie (352-636-5249)


----------



## JC Designs

Ironmandad said:


> Great job Boatbrains!
> I read somewhere in Travis's thread that your in Homosassa and fish out of Ozello. I have a home in Ozello and been hiding out there the last 8 weeks fishing since the Covid virus. I know, a terrible thing to have to kill time fishing, LOL.
> Anyway, I'm starting my CF 17.5 build the next few weeks and would like to pick your Boatbrains sometime. Thanks in advance and great job!
> Eddie (352-636-5249)


Cool, I’ll give ya a call sometime this evening


----------



## Backwater

Ironmandad said:


> Great job Boatbrains!
> I read somewhere in Travis's thread that your in Homosassa and fish out of Ozello. I have a home in Ozello and been hiding out there the last 8 weeks fishing since the Covid virus. I know, a terrible thing to have to kill time fishing, LOL.
> Anyway, I'm starting my CF 17.5 build the next few weeks and would like to pick your Boatbrains sometime. Thanks in advance and great job!
> Eddie (352-636-5249)


Eddie, I'd be better to PM that msg directly to him and not publically. Otherwise, you get crazies like me wanting to fish the back deck of your boat in Ozello with you!


----------



## JC Designs

Backwater said:


> Eddie, I'd be better to PM that msg directly to him and not publically. Otherwise, you get crazies like me wanting to fish the back deck of your boat in Ozello with you!


He probably shouldn’t have given me his number, let alone all of you monkeys!


----------



## crboggs

Dude, she is sexy! Nicely done!

But you know I gotta ask...where's her tunnel?


----------



## JC Designs

crboggs said:


> Dude, she is sexy! Nicely done!
> 
> But you know I gotta ask...where's her tunnel?


Thank you! 2.0 will either have a tunnel or a jet! Leaning towards the jet because I will be pulling a mold and can add a tunnel later easier than taking one out of a mold.


----------



## BWest

Backwater said:


> Eddie, I'd be better to PM that msg directly to him and not publically. Otherwise, you get crazies like me wanting to fish the back deck of your boat in Ozello with you!


Why would you want to do that? Theres no fish in Ozello


----------



## 17376

Where are the pictures of Clark fishing out of it?


----------



## JC Designs

Travis Smith said:


> Where are the pictures of Clark fishing out of it?


That’s all him. He shared a few with me, but it’s up to him to share here is he wants.


----------



## crboggs

BWest said:


> Theres no fish in Ozello


Sure there are...stonefish and rockfish...


----------



## Mike Haydon

Was it hard to watch it leave? Kind of like your kid going to college accept without it coming back with smelly laundry! Lol


----------



## JC Designs

Mike Haydon said:


> Was it hard to watch it leave? Kind of like your kid going to college accept without it coming back with smelly laundry! Lol


They were tears of joy!


----------



## Mike Haydon

I got all my stations drawn and found a pop up camper for $200. Went to look at it, (they promised it lifted so I drove 2 hrs. It didnt.) So they gave it to me. I've been busy getting that thing ready since I got a john boat given to me from father in law. Gonna start the boat in a couple weeks if you still want to go in on some materials. And would love for you to look over my design before I commit!


----------



## trekker

Sick ass boat, Bro.


----------



## JC Designs

trekker said:


> Sick ass boat, Bro.


Thank you!


----------



## texasag07

Any final polished up pics before it went to its new home? Congrats on finishing it!


----------



## JC Designs




----------



## JC Designs

Pics aren’t the greatest, but didn’t have time to stage a proper photo shoot.


----------



## texasag07

Nice looks good!


----------



## JC Designs

texasag07 said:


> Nice looks good!


Thank you!


----------



## Sublime

Your finish sure is nice. You'll be hearing from me in the future for tips. Block my number now or put up with it.


----------



## Mike Haydon

Wow James! So impressive! What did you go with for the X-Caliber stickers and do you know the shaft length of the outboard. Thanks, Michael


----------



## Sublime

Mike Haydon said:


> Wow James! So impressive! What did you go with for the X-Caliber stickers and do you know the shaft length of the outboard. Thanks, Michael



We'll let James chime in but I'm pretty sure it is a 20" shaft. Suzuki _does_ offer the 25 in a 15". I wish they offered the 30 in a 15" shaft, but alas, they don't.


----------



## JC Designs

It’s a 20” and I used extreme graphics in Crystal river.


----------



## topnative2

I think she will ride like a caddy............sweet


----------



## Mike Haydon

I figured it was 20" and I believe that's what I have in the two Yamaha's I have. I know it would make a poling tower taller but think it's worth it not swamping your motor if you have to make a sudden stop.


----------



## LowHydrogen

When is # 2 starting?


----------



## JC Designs

LowHydrogen said:


> When is # 2 starting?


Soon, gotta get some medical stuff behind me and finish up another project but soon! Ya’ll are gonna like 2.0!


----------



## JC Designs

She’s gonna be a game changer!


----------



## LowHydrogen

Did you keep a mold for #1?


----------



## JC Designs

LowHydrogen said:


> Did you keep a mold for #1?


No, but have the plans still, for future purpose.


----------



## Zika

Glutton for punishment.


----------



## JC Designs

Always!


----------



## DuckNut

Zika said:


> Glutton for punishment.


I know the plans for #2 hehe

It's going to be stellar. And it might even be electric blue 

That's all I'm sayin'. The Boatifa Captain has me sworn to secrecy.


----------



## JC Designs

DuckNut said:


> I know the plans for #2 hehe
> 
> It's going to be stellar. And it might even be electric blue
> 
> That's all I'm sayin'. The Boatifa Captain has me sworn to secrecy.


She is gonna be slim, sexy, busty, with a nice tight buttock! 🙈


----------



## DuckNut

JC Designs said:


> She is gonna be slim, sexy, busty, with a nice tight buttock! 🙈



Maybe even built from "green" products. Shhhhh


----------



## JC Designs

DuckNut said:


> Maybe even built from "green" products. Shhhhh


Not this one, this one will kill all kinds of dinosaurs to build! 🤣 Next one, now that’s a whole other story!🙈


----------



## BassFlats

The next one will be built of unicorn tears


----------



## JC Designs

BassFlats said:


> The next one will be built of unicorn tears


Unobtanium! No tears with the next! The next and the one after will truly be firsts in the skiff world! There is no doubt either!!!


----------



## devrep

built from shredded mangrove.


----------



## JC Designs

devrep said:


> built from shredded mangrove.


Close! We have developed a new state of the art “ green “ building system. The textile is a proprietary blend using whooping crane feathers, panther claws, and key deer bone that is ground and heated to a liquid state at a pre determined length of time. It is then blended with ground staghorn and elkhorn corals along with hawksbill turtle shell and then super heated and drawn through a mandrel to create the finest fiber known to man! The fiber then goes through a curing process that utilizes the water from a spent fuel rod vessel in which the radioactive isotopes and cobalt turn these extremely fine fibers in to not only the lightest, but also the strongest, stiffest, most abrasion resistant fiber known to man while also being the most impact and puncture resistant! Stick around to learn more about our custom blended epoxy resins and paint systems, James!


----------



## JC Designs

Our green epoxy is truly unique.
Our formula is first a “proprietary” mix of loggerhead, kemps ridley, and hawksbill turtle eggs that are then fermented with Florida black bear gal bladder for 365 days. “It’s been tough keeping stocks up”. While this is fermenting, and in a separate vat... we then blend a proprietary mix of Manatee fat, shark fin, jellyfish, panther urine, and burrowing owl eggs also fermenting for 365 days. These make up the a and b parts along with a few proprietary “hard to find natural” modifiers, uv Inhibiters, plasticizers, and molecular hardening agents. This epoxy is without a doubt, the best resin system ever made. To avoid sounding like a salesman I won’t go in to details... but the stuff is as light as helium, twice the adhesive properties of the best resin to date, completely non brittle, will not shatter or delaminate in any way, and is uv stable! Check back for more!!!


----------



## devrep

I'm sticking with shredded mangrove. Here's some to get you














started.


----------



## devrep

and there's a few mangrove crabs in there too.


----------



## JC Designs

devrep said:


> I'm sticking with shredded mangrove. Here's some to get you
> View attachment 153125
> View attachment 153126
> started.





devrep said:


> and there's a few mangrove crabs in there too.


I’ll run it by my chemist! 🤙


----------



## Bonesonthebrain

Green, food coloring?


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook

Hi All,

I have been putting X-Caliber to the test and I thought I would give you all a report. 

First, I absolutely LOVE the skiff. The boat is very light and very skinny but rides as good as it can in light to medium chop and boat wakes. I haven't had it out in bigger bodies of water on windy and rough day...and I probably never will. The spray rails work well and keep us relatively dry. To be clear, I spend very little time running this boat in large open bodies of water (I have a Sterling 22' with a 250 V-Max for that). The X-Caliber is probably not the best boat for long trips on windy days to the fishing grounds. But if you live somewhere where the mangroves grow (like 10,000 Islands or Matlacha Pass) X-Caliber is a dream come true. The boat surpasses my expectations in every way!

For fishing X-Caliber is dead quiet (I often get snook to follow my lure to within 10 feet of the boat and still strike). She poles straight and the back end never kicks out. She has a legitimate 6" draft loaded with 13 gallons of fuel, three batteries, my 24 volt Minn Kota Riptide trolling motor, a full Engle 35 Cooler and 450lbs of fishermen. As you would expect, on setting 10 on the Riptide I can make a decent sized wake! You will have no problem getting in front of a school of tailing redfish in Matlacha or permit on the flats in Biscayne Bay without starting your engine. The boat is also very stable. I'm 240lbs and walk up and down the gunwale all the time. And I can stand anywhere on the bow (even with my toes over the edge) without any problems...no tipping at all. That said, I will tell you that no more than two adults can fish comfortably. We have taken our 7 year old our grandchild out with us and that works well. And for just idling around the canal neighborhood I have had three adults and three kids (3, 5 and 7 years old) with no problem. 

With my 25hp Suzuki 4 Stroke I get top end of 23mph wide open throttle. I have purchased and tried some other more expensive props but they do not work well and I switched back to the cheap factory prop which works best. I'm sure I could get someone to make a very expensive custom prop for me but I don't have the desire or patience for that. Some people might choose to go with a 40hp outboard...but you would lose a little draft. James has told me we can make a small modification and my Suzuki 25hp will become a Suzuki 30hp. I'm gonna do that and see how it goes...that will probably be all I need. As I said, this is probably not the best boat option for long runs to the fish...so I see no need for more speed. 

I am sure some of you might have specific questions and I will do my best to answer them if you post them. And so you don't have to ask...the snook is 31" caught last weekend on a Yozuri 3DB Prop top water lure (my favorite lure with the MirrOdine a close second). 

Tight Lines,

Clark


----------



## BassFlats




----------



## eightwt

Good for you and James!


----------



## Backcountry 16

I will be putting eyes on it here in a week or so can't wAsia to see the finished product in person. James is the man.


----------



## JC Designs

Think-like-a-Snook said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been putting X-Caliber to the test and I thought I would give you all a report.
> 
> First, I absolutely LOVE the skiff. The boat is very light and very skinny but rides as good as it can in light to medium chop and boat wakes. I haven't had it out in bigger bodies of water on windy and rough day...and I probably never will. The spray rails work well and keep us relatively dry. To be clear, I spend very little time running this boat in large open bodies of water (I have a Sterling 22' with a 250 V-Max for that). The X-Caliber is probably not the best boat for long trips on windy days to the fishing grounds. But if you live somewhere where the mangroves grow (like 10,000 Islands or Matlacha Pass) X-Caliber is a dream come true. The boat surpasses my expectations in every way!
> 
> For fishing X-Caliber is dead quiet (I often get snook to follow my lure to within 10 feet of the boat and still strike). She poles straight and the back end never kicks out. She has a legitimate 6" draft loaded with 13 gallons of fuel, three batteries, my 24 volt Minn Kota Riptide trolling motor, a full Engle 35 Cooler and 450lbs of fishermen. As you would expect, on setting 10 on the Riptide I can make a decent sized wake! You will have no problem getting in front of a school of tailing redfish in Matlacha or permit on the flats in Biscayne Bay without starting your engine. The boat is also very stable. I'm 240lbs and walk up and down the gunwale all the time. And I can stand anywhere on the bow (even with my toes over the edge) without any problems...no tipping at all. That said, I will tell you that no more than two adults can fish comfortably. We have taken our 7 year old our grandchild out with us and that works well. And for just idling around the canal neighborhood I have had three adults and three kids (3, 5 and 7 years old) with no problem.
> 
> With my 25hp Suzuki 4 Stroke I get top end of 23mph wide open throttle. I have purchased and tried some other more expensive props but they do not work well and I switched back to the cheap factory prop which works best. I'm sure I could get someone to make a very expensive custom prop for me but I don't have the desire or patience for that. Some people might choose to go with a 40hp outboard...but you would lose a little draft. James has told me we can make a small modification and my Suzuki 25hp will become a Suzuki 30hp. I'm gonna do that and see how it goes...that will probably be all I need. As I said, this is probably not the best boat option for long runs to the fish...so I see no need for more speed.
> 
> I am sure some of you might have specific questions and I will do my best to answer them if you post them. And so you don't have to ask...the snook is 31" caught last weekend on a Yozuri 3DB Prop top water lure (my favorite lure with the MirrOdine a close second).
> 
> Tight Lines,
> 
> Clark
> View attachment 160399
> 
> View attachment 160401


So happy she is treating you right! Next one on the jig is the mold plug! Thanks for hang with me on the build out Clark, I know it took much longer than expected and for that I apologize. Still planning on a mid to late 2021 release of her and hopefully her little sister if things continue to go the way they are! And for everyone else that hung with me through the build, Thank you! Will start a new thread on the plug build to share the very minor changes I am making and the reasons why. God bless, James🙏🏻🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## devrep

Think-like-a-Snook said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have been putting X-Caliber to the test and I thought I would give you all a report.
> 
> First, I absolutely LOVE the skiff. The boat is very light and very skinny but rides as good as it can in light to medium chop and boat wakes. I haven't had it out in bigger bodies of water on windy and rough day...and I probably never will. The spray rails work well and keep us relatively dry. To be clear, I spend very little time running this boat in large open bodies of water (I have a Sterling 22' with a 250 V-Max for that). The X-Caliber is probably not the best boat for long trips on windy days to the fishing grounds. But if you live somewhere where the mangroves grow (like 10,000 Islands or Matlacha Pass) X-Caliber is a dream come true. The boat surpasses my expectations in every way!
> 
> For fishing X-Caliber is dead quiet (I often get snook to follow my lure to within 10 feet of the boat and still strike). She poles straight and the back end never kicks out. She has a legitimate 6" draft loaded with 13 gallons of fuel, three batteries, my 24 volt Minn Kota Riptide trolling motor, a full Engle 35 Cooler and 450lbs of fishermen. As you would expect, on setting 10 on the Riptide I can make a decent sized wake! You will have no problem getting in front of a school of tailing redfish in Matlacha or permit on the flats in Biscayne Bay without starting your engine. The boat is also very stable. I'm 240lbs and walk up and down the gunwale all the time. And I can stand anywhere on the bow (even with my toes over the edge) without any problems...no tipping at all. That said, I will tell you that no more than two adults can fish comfortably. We have taken our 7 year old our grandchild out with us and that works well. And for just idling around the canal neighborhood I have had three adults and three kids (3, 5 and 7 years old) with no problem.
> 
> With my 25hp Suzuki 4 Stroke I get top end of 23mph wide open throttle. I have purchased and tried some other more expensive props but they do not work well and I switched back to the cheap factory prop which works best. I'm sure I could get someone to make a very expensive custom prop for me but I don't have the desire or patience for that. Some people might choose to go with a 40hp outboard...but you would lose a little draft. James has told me we can make a small modification and my Suzuki 25hp will become a Suzuki 30hp. I'm gonna do that and see how it goes...that will probably be all I need. As I said, this is probably not the best boat option for long runs to the fish...so I see no need for more speed.
> 
> I am sure some of you might have specific questions and I will do my best to answer them if you post them. And so you don't have to ask...the snook is 31" caught last weekend on a Yozuri 3DB Prop top water lure (my favorite lure with the MirrOdine a close second).
> 
> Tight Lines,
> 
> Clark
> View attachment 160399
> 
> View attachment 160401


great looking skiff!


----------



## Think-like-a-Snook

Two more nice snook I caught (and released) yesterday on X-Caliber. It's a great fishing skiff!!!


----------



## JC Designs

Oh yeah!!! Piling the snuke in on articial, think I nailed it! Few mods we discussed and I believe perfection in a technical poling skiff may be a reality and not just a dream!🤙🏻😉


----------

